# Trojan!! Can't remove.



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm re posting this here b/c I posted it on the 21st in the virus section, and got no answers. Hopefully someone here can help???

Anitvirus found trogen, but won't remove
I ran KL-Detector. It found suspicious files, so I ran Trend micro which came up clean. I then ran avast for those areas. It found this 'CLDATAFILESYSTEM.fs\PRELOAD\BASE78.WIM' but won't let me remove it. I tried to look it up online, it didn't find anything, so i searched ' CLDATAFILESYSTEM.fs'. Then I found one site that had it listed as a trojen-downloader, but in a diff language, and won't translate. Of course when I try to search for it on the pc, pc won't find it. How do I get rid of this?

Also, running KL detector, I see a lot of things I don't recognize. How do I know if it's a legit file? Why are there some files it won't let me open? I'm the only one who uses this pc.

Is there any one program that will find, and remove all the spyware, keyloggers, screen capture, virus, worms, trojen's and whatever else is lurking out there? I suspect there is still something on my pc, like a keylogger, screen capture, or some kind of program like that but can't find it.

Please help me!


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi and Welcome,

Please do the following:

Please download *DDS* from either of these links

*LINK 1* 
*LINK 2*

and save it to your *desktop.*

Disable any script blocking protection
 Double click *dds.pif* to run the tool. 
When done, two *DDS.txt's* will open. 
Save both reports to your *desktop.*
---------------------------------------------------
*Please include the contents of the following in your next reply:*

*DDS.txt*
*Attach.txt*.

*NEXT*

Download *GMER Rootkit Scanner *from *here**http://www.gmer.net/download.php*http://www.gmer.net/download.php to your desktop. It will be a randomly named executable.

 Double click the exe file.
 If it gives you a warning about rootkit activity and asks if you want to run scan...click on *NO*, then use the following settings for a more complete scan.


_Click the image to enlarge it_

 In the right panel, you will see several boxes that have been checked. Ensure the following are *unchecked*
 IAT/EAT
 Drives/Partition other than Systemdrive (typically C:\) 
 Show All (don't miss this one)

 Then click the Scan button & wait for it to finish. 
 Once done click on the *[Save..]* button, and in the File name area, type in *"Gmer.txt"* or it will save as a .log file which cannot be uploaded to your post.

Save it where you can easily find it, such as your desktop, and attach it in reply.

_**Caution**
Rootkit scans often produce false positives. Do NOT take any action on any "<--- ROOKIT" entries _[/QUOTE]


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm not sure I did it right. I only got one report from Registry booster, which I'll attach. It didn't give me any dds.pif or DDS.txt's to save. Unless that's what's below. The first time I ran it, the pc locked up and I had to use power button to shut down and restart. I ran it again, and it added another error, but will not let me fix anything. I'll put both reports here. Gmer only had Services, Registry, Files, C:\, and ADs checked. It would not let me check any others. Gmer said it did not find any modifications, so no report can be sent. I'll try to attach what I have.

Well, it won't upload, so I'll try to copy it.

Report 1 fr Registry booster
Scan Results
Scan date: 2010-06-10 09:00:20.430000
Total problems found:	282
System related errors
Errors affecting all users on this computer.
Scan subsection: Application paths
Entries found: 1
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\PowerRecover
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Recovery\PowerRecover.exe
Reason: The default value in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/App Paths/PowerRecover contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Hewlett-Packard/Recovery/PowerRecover.exe
Scan subsection: System software settings
Entries found: 20
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba13}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\AuthFW.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba13} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/AuthFW.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba13}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\AuthFW.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba13} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/AuthFW.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be02-7a4cbb7cbe11}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\AuthFW.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be02-7a4cbb7cbe11} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/AuthFW.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be02-7a4cbb7cbe11}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\AuthFW.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be02-7a4cbb7cbe11} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/AuthFW.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{c7b8fb06-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\taskscheduler.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{c7b8fb06-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/taskscheduler.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{c7b8fb06-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\taskscheduler.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{c7b8fb06-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/taskscheduler.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{c7b8fb07-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\taskscheduler.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{c7b8fb07-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/taskscheduler.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{c7b8fb07-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\taskscheduler.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{c7b8fb07-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/taskscheduler.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba12}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\AuthFW.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba12} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/AuthFW.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba12}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\AuthFW.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba12} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/AuthFW.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{a1bc4ecb-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\nap.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{a1bc4ecb-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/nap.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{a1bc4ecb-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba}
Value name: LinkHelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\nap.chm
Reason: The value LinkHelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{a1bc4ecb-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/nap.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{a1bc4eca-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\nap.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{a1bc4eca-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/nap.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{a1bc4eca-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba}
Value name: LinkHelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\nap.chm
Reason: The value LinkHelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{a1bc4eca-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/nap.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{7d3830aa-e69e-4e17-8bd1-1b87b97099da}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\tpmadmin.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{7d3830aa-e69e-4e17-8bd1-1b87b97099da} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/tpmadmin.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{7d3830aa-e69e-4e17-8bd1-1b87b97099da}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\tpmadmin.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{7d3830aa-e69e-4e17-8bd1-1b87b97099da} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/tpmadmin.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ad-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\eventviewer.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ad-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/eventviewer.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ad-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\eventviewer.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ad-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/eventviewer.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ae-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\eventviewer.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ae-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/eventviewer.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ae-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\eventviewer.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ae-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/eventviewer.chm
Scan subsection: ActiveX, OLE, COM sections
Entries found: 67
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InprocServer32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_14.dll
Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}/InprocServer32 points to the missing file C:/Program Files/Java/jre6/bin/npjpi160_14.dll
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{4DDE3DB4-8A87-44E1-ABD6-1D58096BDF4F}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{4DDE3DB4-8A87-44E1-ABD6-1D58096BDF4F}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{9C44434E-E7D0-4261-AE67-0ED83365981A}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{9C44434E-E7D0-4261-AE67-0ED83365981A}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{6C3A4FD1-0BFE-4A2A-8D16-394E8C7375F0}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{6C3A4FD1-0BFE-4A2A-8D16-394E8C7375F0}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{988DF580-03C3-4C35-B19C-D519ED8C1BFA}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{988DF580-03C3-4C35-B19C-D519ED8C1BFA}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{676F5D7C-DEF5-4B3F-AB0C-2D6CFF567C4A}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{676F5D7C-DEF5-4B3F-AB0C-2D6CFF567C4A}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2BDB9AC6-BB20-40E6-888C-E068D7AEC661}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{2BDB9AC6-BB20-40E6-888C-E068D7AEC661}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{C7CB459A-7261-4AE6-A87A-17041EE98A40}\14.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{C7CB459A-7261-4AE6-A87A-17041EE98A40}/14.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{47B5A322-593F-4618-A650-BAD2AFFC6A06}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{47B5A322-593F-4618-A650-BAD2AFFC6A06}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{92DAE403-2CC5-4FF1-BAF1-EC0D6F45C19B}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{92DAE403-2CC5-4FF1-BAF1-EC0D6F45C19B}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{0DCE5111-E2B4-4D46-AD8C-4555D36C2F94}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{0DCE5111-E2B4-4D46-AD8C-4555D36C2F94}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{9961C36D-B336-44C1-A94A-A85407C29550}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{9961C36D-B336-44C1-A94A-A85407C29550}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{7198F24E-CE83-4211-9AFD-413BC67FCCD3}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{7198F24E-CE83-4211-9AFD-413BC67FCCD3}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{A0C8F0F1-DE25-4ADB-8F0B-508F6CA43DE9}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{A0C8F0F1-DE25-4ADB-8F0B-508F6CA43DE9}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{F5078F18-C551-11D3-89B9-0000F81FE221}\4.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{F5078F18-C551-11D3-89B9-0000F81FE221}/4.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{52BD8A52-B792-4C45-A4D9-245CC945AC34}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{52BD8A52-B792-4C45-A4D9-245CC945AC34}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E60B45FB-E56E-4C57-83BC-90ACEB72F92F}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{E60B45FB-E56E-4C57-83BC-90ACEB72F92F}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{5924C60B-6D7F-4AD6-8084-24A59431C967}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{5924C60B-6D7F-4AD6-8084-24A59431C967}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{D48F32DE-1898-4B57-BB8E-C3E303AA28E8}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{D48F32DE-1898-4B57-BB8E-C3E303AA28E8}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{39C32D33-C24D-43B8-9005-5A9F7BCFADF7}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{39C32D33-C24D-43B8-9005-5A9F7BCFADF7}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{A6FB57D4-41B3-410F-92FB-F6726D4D6EB3}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{A6FB57D4-41B3-410F-92FB-F6726D4D6EB3}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{6F74ECDF-A67B-430D-B2E3-E7CD25FD94DD}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{6F74ECDF-A67B-430D-B2E3-E7CD25FD94DD}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{EAB18883-06E9-4063-B83F-D8C7728A497B}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{EAB18883-06E9-4063-B83F-D8C7728A497B}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CDA2915E-1593-4013-B8BB-6BAA188A9661}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{CDA2915E-1593-4013-B8BB-6BAA188A9661}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{21BA3FA9-7004-444A-8472-46ACD3830321}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{21BA3FA9-7004-444A-8472-46ACD3830321}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{1D58C6AF-F033-4EC2-B590-081A78A657C4}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{1D58C6AF-F033-4EC2-B590-081A78A657C4}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{61121E8C-8318-47B4-A383-04F590F58422}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{61121E8C-8318-47B4-A383-04F590F58422}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E2489565-2CE5-4690-9111-76E79A9F6CCD}\2.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{E2489565-2CE5-4690-9111-76E79A9F6CCD}/2.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{6E93352A-E698-4246-8B40-4AE2D1DBD392}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{6E93352A-E698-4246-8B40-4AE2D1DBD392}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{82D70786-7968-46EA-836D-203AEBCA4481}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{82D70786-7968-46EA-836D-203AEBCA4481}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{30672D60-FC06-4090-8839-EE19ADCB8B81}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{30672D60-FC06-4090-8839-EE19ADCB8B81}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{FD609BF1-0E01-403F-8F20-EA238F5CDCC3}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{FD609BF1-0E01-403F-8F20-EA238F5CDCC3}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2A833A82-6641-11D3-B5FE-00104B0A87C2}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{2A833A82-6641-11D3-B5FE-00104B0A87C2}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{ACFD594D-1F95-4b20-9F66-3337611437C6}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{ACFD594D-1F95-4b20-9F66-3337611437C6}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{F29003D3-7A71-4E8F-8B4D-AD244DF880CC}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{F29003D3-7A71-4E8F-8B4D-AD244DF880CC}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{00A4BCF7-A28B-4E34-868D-C1D46F08D8FC}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{00A4BCF7-A28B-4E34-868D-C1D46F08D8FC}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{B80D9C62-722B-4A89-8250-D6B0A6B1D978}\1.1\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{B80D9C62-722B-4A89-8250-D6B0A6B1D978}/1.1/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2991F100-D9C3-4243-82A2-A718747FC0CF}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{2991F100-D9C3-4243-82A2-A718747FC0CF}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{641AEA3A-6948-4A33-8716-710597994F7B}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{641AEA3A-6948-4A33-8716-710597994F7B}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CE12EC2B-285D-4925-B97C-F83C21E47AC2}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{CE12EC2B-285D-4925-B97C-F83C21E47AC2}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{22C03A65-2176-48D7-B1E0-013FCAB2FFE2}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{22C03A65-2176-48D7-B1E0-013FCAB2FFE2}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{48E59290-9880-11CF-9754-00AA00C00908}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{48E59290-9880-11CF-9754-00AA00C00908}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{5C123CBE-CD8D-4470-B113-4B90D378A2C8}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{5C123CBE-CD8D-4470-B113-4B90D378A2C8}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{DD2063D3-06C1-4E7B-91B3-082DE3DE1666}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{DD2063D3-06C1-4E7B-91B3-082DE3DE1666}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{C6BA32D8-4667-4584-90AD-44EE8644B23F}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{C6BA32D8-4667-4584-90AD-44EE8644B23F}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{41738EEA-442F-477F-92CF-2889BD6CD7E7}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{41738EEA-442F-477F-92CF-2889BD6CD7E7}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{3B7C8863-D78F-101B-B9B5-04021C009402}\1.2\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{3B7C8863-D78F-101B-B9B5-04021C009402}/1.2/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{FA6468D2-FAA4-4951-A53B-2A5CF9CC0A36}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{FA6468D2-FAA4-4951-A53B-2A5CF9CC0A36}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{ED15218C-FDFE-4723-AF0B-2251477F264C}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{ED15218C-FDFE-4723-AF0B-2251477F264C}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{B25C49B7-1785-4EA0-A0D9-9A356C3209BA}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{B25C49B7-1785-4EA0-A0D9-9A356C3209BA}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E4C31C39-CEEB-4723-8EA8-4847CAD2F04A}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{E4C31C39-CEEB-4723-8EA8-4847CAD2F04A}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{F9130221-AE49-4EFA-92F0-105E97F63216}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{F9130221-AE49-4EFA-92F0-105E97F63216}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{BA5A92DD-4F78-48C4-A70A-1497BB876447}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{BA5A92DD-4F78-48C4-A70A-1497BB876447}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{C8C05A65-DF7F-422A-97D4-73887CED1297}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{C8C05A65-DF7F-422A-97D4-73887CED1297}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{1FC4BB67-DA0F-4827-9C24-AE7A631EE1AC}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{1FC4BB67-DA0F-4827-9C24-AE7A631EE1AC}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{5DAB1D4C-D020-41CD-936F-D63FF662E9F7}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{5DAB1D4C-D020-41CD-936F-D63FF662E9F7}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{347D20CF-2DD9-4789-AB9B-489066C3DF94}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{347D20CF-2DD9-4789-AB9B-489066C3DF94}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{D79B5617-38C6-41A1-BD5A-B5FE188D75AA}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{D79B5617-38C6-41A1-BD5A-B5FE188D75AA}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{AA478802-468A-41AB-9D97-263B6580FE8C}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{AA478802-468A-41AB-9D97-263B6580FE8C}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{B0A1F53A-DD98-42A8-ADBD-8D9CE5434DF4}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{B0A1F53A-DD98-42A8-ADBD-8D9CE5434DF4}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E8E72CC6-9F52-4E75-8A50-F0B128A68A25}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{E8E72CC6-9F52-4E75-8A50-F0B128A68A25}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{3CDACDAA-F085-4B97-AD09-4894755C6FB6}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{3CDACDAA-F085-4B97-AD09-4894755C6FB6}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{23CBD637-D6BD-4A9B-B88B-CACA7881806B}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{23CBD637-D6BD-4A9B-B88B-CACA7881806B}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{B0A632A5-B0D1-41E8-A84A-A502B3341363}\1.0\0\win32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{B0A632A5-B0D1-41E8-A84A-A502B3341363}/1.0/0/win32 points to the missing file C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{506B4C1F-587D-4CD3-94A3-00354CF6EFEF}\1.0\0\win32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{506B4C1F-587D-4CD3-94A3-00354CF6EFEF}/1.0/0/win32 points to the missing file C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}\2.0\0\win32
Value name:
Value: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\2.0.31005.0\npctrl.dll
Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}/2.0/0/win32 points to the missing file c:/Program Files (x86)/Microsoft Silverlight/2.0.31005.0/npctrl.dll
Scan subsection: Invalid file associations
Entries found: 148
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OISemffile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OISemffile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OISgiffile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OISgiffile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OISpngfile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OISpngfile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OISbmpfile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OISbmpfile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OIStiffile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OIStiffile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OISwmffile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OISwmffile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OISjpegfile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OISjpegfile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\filetype\{00020821-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key {00020821-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\filetype is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiEffectProxy\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {B0818600-C077-4CA8-9927-5B55736962E0}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiEffectProxy\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {B0818600-C077-4CA8-9927-5B55736962E0}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.InputMonitor.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {391CA7E6-D0CF-40CC-BF1C-CF52BA036D1F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.InputMonitor.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {391CA7E6-D0CF-40CC-BF1C-CF52BA036D1F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CInfoTipShellExt\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {D66DC78C-4F61-447F-942B-3FB6980118CF}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CInfoTipShellExt\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {D66DC78C-4F61-447F-942B-3FB6980118CF}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.CODECCtrls.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1870557A-4CDC-4EAD-A0A0-A7DAD5304E90}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.CODECCtrls.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1870557A-4CDC-4EAD-A0A0-A7DAD5304E90}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyDLCtrls.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {67F70C04-8D9A-4907-98A4-9A9220C61777}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyDLCtrls.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {67F70C04-8D9A-4907-98A4-9A9220C61777}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvControllerPropPage\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {4BBD81D6-5FF2-47a6-9AAC-05ABE8C45598}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvControllerPropPage\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {4BBD81D6-5FF2-47a6-9AAC-05ABE8C45598}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.StreamCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {25FBC7D8-17F2-4456-9DA2-A3D3D4AF085A}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.StreamCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {25FBC7D8-17F2-4456-9DA2-A3D3D4AF085A}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpkrNode2\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1DF0BDEF-E703-40FA-9491-8EC14AD04A01}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpkrNode2\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1DF0BDEF-E703-40FA-9491-8EC14AD04A01}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.IDTDevices\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A4DB7104-405B-4E43-856C-9AD1068B88E5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.IDTDevices\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A4DB7104-405B-4E43-856C-9AD1068B88E5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.NoiseReducerCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {88A0AEAD-1667-41F8-B8F7-F70B524951D8}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.NoiseReducerCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {88A0AEAD-1667-41F8-B8F7-F70B524951D8}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.HdmiCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {C682965C-63CC-4CE0-9312-A25E9A8344D9}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.HdmiCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {C682965C-63CC-4CE0-9312-A25E9A8344D9}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEMenu\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF169-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEMenu\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF169-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPIINITCOM.OEAPIInitState\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF052-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPIINITCOM.OEAPIInitState\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF052-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEToolbar\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF145-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEToolbar\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF145-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvEndpointPropPage\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {25FFF4CD-B59A-4768-A09D-11A11A0B7DA2}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvEndpointPropPage\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {25FFF4CD-B59A-4768-A09D-11A11A0B7DA2}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Microsoft Internet Mail Message WLMail\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {5645C8C3-E277-11CF-8FDA-00AA00A14F93}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Microsoft Internet Mail Message WLMail\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {5645C8C3-E277-11CF-8FDA-00AA00A14F93}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyMSCtrls\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {9EA40686-15A7-4781-A694-6A279B593581}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyMSCtrls\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {9EA40686-15A7-4781-A694-6A279B593581}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CyberLink.P2GoGadget\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {63FC942A-CCB7-4EC6-8129-735D8080DC90}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CyberLink.P2GoGadget\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {63FC942A-CCB7-4EC6-8129-735D8080DC90}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.STSpreader\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CCDCD71B-7B2F-4E7D-B43C-A051CFF4506D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.STSpreader\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CCDCD71B-7B2F-4E7D-B43C-A051CFF4506D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EndpointPropertyCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {25EB00B7-58FD-461C-8FD0-F19041AEA4BA}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EndpointPropertyCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {25EB00B7-58FD-461C-8FD0-F19041AEA4BA}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EventManager\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1635AF0A-4782-42B5-9B92-73C00D4FD2C5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EventManager\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1635AF0A-4782-42B5-9B92-73C00D4FD2C5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\HPAiO_hpotscl1.scanner\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {559963F2-3BFA-499d-AA1C-FDA99F8B9A59}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\HPAiO_hpotscl1.scanner\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {559963F2-3BFA-499d-AA1C-FDA99F8B9A59}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.IDTDevices.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A4DB7104-405B-4E43-856C-9AD1068B88E5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.IDTDevices.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A4DB7104-405B-4E43-856C-9AD1068B88E5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.IconHandlerShellExt\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {F5BF6FE9-913F-4117-94C7-5040C7E3A6C1}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.IconHandlerShellExt\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {F5BF6FE9-913F-4117-94C7-5040C7E3A6C1}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPIINITCOM.OEIdentity\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF062-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPIINITCOM.OEIdentity\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF062-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DisplayPage.DisplayCplExt\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {872A9397-E0D6-4e28-B64D-52B8D0A7EA35}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DisplayPage.DisplayCplExt\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {872A9397-E0D6-4e28-B64D-52B8D0A7EA35}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WAMobCtr.WATile.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {5A316F0B-806A-415F-80EA-1EA2EF01173D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WAMobCtr.WATile.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {5A316F0B-806A-415F-80EA-1EA2EF01173D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.Systray\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {0BA98D3B-CF53-444D-B805-5F2DA86C5476}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.Systray\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {0BA98D3B-CF53-444D-B805-5F2DA86C5476}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoDevice\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {5A2377F6-2544-4BBF-A88B-0DA903465BFF}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoDevice\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {5A2377F6-2544-4BBF-A88B-0DA903465BFF}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WAMobCtr.WATile\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {5A316F0B-806A-415F-80EA-1EA2EF01173D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WAMobCtr.WATile\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {5A316F0B-806A-415F-80EA-1EA2EF01173D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WBOCX3.DirectSkinAce.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {EB2D089B-51AD-4DEA-98D3-C37A0F3479D7}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WBOCX3.DirectSkinAce.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {EB2D089B-51AD-4DEA-98D3-C37A0F3479D7}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.GuestInvite.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {C3ADA61A-4E0E-48d4-A2B1-AE5F76D01044}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.GuestInvite.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {C3ADA61A-4E0E-48d4-A2B1-AE5F76D01044}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.GpioSet\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1AA5C273-1A85-4A50-BEBB-19922FDB4FB2}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.GpioSet\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1AA5C273-1A85-4A50-BEBB-19922FDB4FB2}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEAPIObj\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF138-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEAPIObj\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF138-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EventManager.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1635AF0A-4782-42B5-9B92-73C00D4FD2C5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EventManager.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1635AF0A-4782-42B5-9B92-73C00D4FD2C5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.AsioConfig.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {7EBD6FAE-6353-4553-A095-073C4F69D839}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.AsioConfig.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {7EBD6FAE-6353-4553-A095-073C4F69D839}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {810CA047-2086-444E-91F6-3F21B1DFC2DC}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {810CA047-2086-444E-91F6-3F21B1DFC2DC}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SRS_APO_Universal.SRS_LFX_APO_Universal\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {176F4E15-8F7C-4833-ADED-81FAE8CCD186}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SRS_APO_Universal.SRS_LFX_APO_Universal\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {176F4E15-8F7C-4833-ADED-81FAE8CCD186}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DeviceCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {F13219F2-A44A-4845-A206-629E46B8F337}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DeviceCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {F13219F2-A44A-4845-A206-629E46B8F337}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.RegCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {0019F36E-DFB0-4bc2-8298-2861763EA308}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.RegCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {0019F36E-DFB0-4bc2-8298-2861763EA308}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CyberLink.Util.WinMessageUtil\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {AD19B319-90FD-3A29-8AAF-A8B5A321F78B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CyberLink.Util.WinMessageUtil\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {AD19B319-90FD-3A29-8AAF-A8B5A321F78B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\UfProxyBrowserCtrl.UfProxyBrowserCtrlIm\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {15DBC3F9-9F0A-472E-8061-043D9CEC52F0}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\UfProxyBrowserCtrl.UfProxyBrowserCtrlIm\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {15DBC3F9-9F0A-472E-8061-043D9CEC52F0}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpdifCopyProtection.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CC32C222-DC24-477C-A180-7E1A9A99083E}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpdifCopyProtection.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CC32C222-DC24-477C-A180-7E1A9A99083E}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ControlApiA\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {3919846E-7603-44ca-95DE-4E86A804AF7B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ControlApiA\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {3919846E-7603-44ca-95DE-4E86A804AF7B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.SwapPropPage.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {09ED2575-2EC1-488b-B005-E13AE21C80E6}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.SwapPropPage.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {09ED2575-2EC1-488b-B005-E13AE21C80E6}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OESTORE.OEFolderManager\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF0A5-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OESTORE.OEFolderManager\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF0A5-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Microsoft Internet News Message WLMail\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {5645C8C3-E277-11CF-8FDA-00AA00A14F93}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Microsoft Internet News Message WLMail\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {5645C8C3-E277-11CF-8FDA-00AA00A14F93}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkRemoteController\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {42CB8A9C-AF22-4CA2-B616-B4E8920BBFDC}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkRemoteController\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {42CB8A9C-AF22-4CA2-B616-B4E8920BBFDC}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.STSpreader.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CCDCD71B-7B2F-4E7D-B43C-A051CFF4506D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.STSpreader.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CCDCD71B-7B2F-4E7D-B43C-A051CFF4506D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkLocalController\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1A65BAB7-30B1-4FB7-BC13-D00C28FCF605}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkLocalController\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1A65BAB7-30B1-4FB7-BC13-D00C28FCF605}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Analysis.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {235AA2BE-F9D0-41F8-899D-23F7B80D6C38}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Analysis.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {235AA2BE-F9D0-41F8-899D-23F7B80D6C38}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DeviceCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {F13219F2-A44A-4845-A206-629E46B8F337}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DeviceCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {F13219F2-A44A-4845-A206-629E46B8F337}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.QuickViewShellExt.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {8DE0A0A1-96D0-4B04-8EC6-2DBF9BD888DC}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.QuickViewShellExt.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {8DE0A0A1-96D0-4B04-8EC6-2DBF9BD888DC}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.StreamCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {25FBC7D8-17F2-4456-9DA2-A3D3D4AF085A}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.StreamCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {25FBC7D8-17F2-4456-9DA2-A3D3D4AF085A}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvControllerPropPage.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {4BBD81D6-5FF2-47a6-9AAC-05ABE8C45598}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvControllerPropPage.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {4BBD81D6-5FF2-47a6-9AAC-05ABE8C45598}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SrsCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {FD25D2EE-FD6A-4305-8A5E-312DBEAE29F6}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SrsCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {FD25D2EE-FD6A-4305-8A5E-312DBEAE29F6}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiEffectProxy.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {B0818600-C077-4CA8-9927-5B55736962E0}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiEffectProxy.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {B0818600-C077-4CA8-9927-5B55736962E0}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\HPAiO_hpotscl1.scanner.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {559963F2-3BFA-499d-AA1C-FDA99F8B9A59}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\HPAiO_hpotscl1.scanner.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {559963F2-3BFA-499d-AA1C-FDA99F8B9A59}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\Hxds.HxPlugIn\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {314111db-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\Hxds.HxPlugIn\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {314111db-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxFilters\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {314111e2-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxFilters\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {314111e2-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxFilters.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {314111e2-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxFilters.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {314111e2-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\Hxds.HxPlugIn.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {314111db-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\Hxds.HxPlugIn.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {314111db-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxRegister\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {314111bd-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxRegister\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {314111bd-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxRegister.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {314111bd-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxRegister.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {314111bd-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\JavaPlugin.FamilyVersionSupport\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\JavaPlugin.FamilyVersionSupport\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.VUMeterCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {86BABDE3-BA32-4758-B38A-0C52E25612C5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.VUMeterCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {86BABDE3-BA32-4758-B38A-0C52E25612C5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SRS_APO_Universal.SRS_LFX_APO_Universal.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {176F4E15-8F7C-4833-ADED-81FAE8CCD186}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SRS_APO_Universal.SRS_LFX_APO_Universal.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {176F4E15-8F7C-4833-ADED-81FAE8CCD186}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA2\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {14AD41B0-FE9A-4E25-8B0F-AF3742782882}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA2\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {14AD41B0-FE9A-4E25-8B0F-AF3742782882}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Analysis\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {235AA2BE-F9D0-41F8-899D-23F7B80D6C38}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Analysis\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {235AA2BE-F9D0-41F8-899D-23F7B80D6C38}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.GuestInvite\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {C3ADA61A-4E0E-48d4-A2B1-AE5F76D01044}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.GuestInvite\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {C3ADA61A-4E0E-48d4-A2B1-AE5F76D01044}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MCEMediaStatus.StatusSink.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A6ADF390-F5D1-460a-A686-701E0DEECA73}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MCEMediaStatus.StatusSink.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A6ADF390-F5D1-460a-A686-701E0DEECA73}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\spmServices.NamedStrings\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {D5A55D2D-C59D-42C3-A5BF-4C08EEE74339}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\spmServices.NamedStrings\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {D5A55D2D-C59D-42C3-A5BF-4C08EEE74339}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EndpointPropertyCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {25EB00B7-58FD-461C-8FD0-F19041AEA4BA}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EndpointPropertyCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {25EB00B7-58FD-461C-8FD0-F19041AEA4BA}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OESTORE.OEFolder\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF070-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OESTORE.OEFolder\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF070-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPIINITCOM.OEAPIInit\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF052-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPIINITCOM.OEAPIInit\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF052-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CVisioFileFilter.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A394DCA9-3727-11D4-BD85-00C04F6B93A4}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CVisioFileFilter.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A394DCA9-3727-11D4-BD85-00C04F6B93A4}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.IconHandlerShellExt.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {F5BF6FE9-913F-4117-94C7-5040C7E3A6C1}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.IconHandlerShellExt.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {F5BF6FE9-913F-4117-94C7-5040C7E3A6C1}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AtiComCloneControl.CloneViewHelper\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {4242B984-6C36-4FC8-8626-DE5E8B11886D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AtiComCloneControl.CloneViewHelper\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {4242B984-6C36-4FC8-8626-DE5E8B11886D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\UfProxyBrowserCtrl.UfProxyBrowserCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {15DBC3F9-9F0A-472E-8061-043D9CEC52F0}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\UfProxyBrowserCtrl.UfProxyBrowserCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {15DBC3F9-9F0A-472E-8061-043D9CEC52F0}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.RegCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {0019F36E-DFB0-4bc2-8298-2861763EA308}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.RegCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {0019F36E-DFB0-4bc2-8298-2861763EA308}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpdifCopyProtection\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CC32C222-DC24-477C-A180-7E1A9A99083E}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpdifCopyProtection\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CC32C222-DC24-477C-A180-7E1A9A99083E}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvEndpointPropPage.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {25FFF4CD-B59A-4768-A09D-11A11A0B7DA2}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvEndpointPropPage.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {25FFF4CD-B59A-4768-A09D-11A11A0B7DA2}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpkrNode\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {D5A535E3-C600-4CA0-ACD6-BDBA4DB307F5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpkrNode\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {D5A535E3-C600-4CA0-ACD6-BDBA4DB307F5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AEAudioPropPage\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {69FECE29-7728-43bd-BEBE-7801EDD846D6}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AEAudioPropPage\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {69FECE29-7728-43bd-BEBE-7801EDD846D6}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyMSCtrls.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {9EA40686-15A7-4781-A694-6A279B593581}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyMSCtrls.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {9EA40686-15A7-4781-A694-6A279B593581}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OESTORE.OEMessage\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF0B1-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OESTORE.OEMessage\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF0B1-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoPin\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CFC05E15-6E26-4890-B71F-E2AE279DC9E9}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoPin\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CFC05E15-6E26-4890-B71F-E2AE279DC9E9}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SrsCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {FD25D2EE-FD6A-4305-8A5E-312DBEAE29F6}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SrsCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {FD25D2EE-FD6A-4305-8A5E-312DBEAE29F6}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EQCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {9D5CD5EF-CC81-4202-9DDE-35D039BAC26F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EQCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {9D5CD5EF-CC81-4202-9DDE-35D039BAC26F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AEAudioPropPage.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {69FECE29-7728-43bd-BEBE-7801EDD846D6}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AEAudioPropPage.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {69FECE29-7728-43bd-BEBE-7801EDD846D6}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.QuickViewShellExt\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {8DE0A0A1-96D0-4B04-8EC6-2DBF9BD888DC}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.QuickViewShellExt\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {8DE0A0A1-96D0-4B04-8EC6-2DBF9BD888DC}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.ImageExtractorShellExt\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {506F4668-F13E-4AA1-BB04-B43203AB3CC0}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.ImageExtractorShellExt\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {506F4668-F13E-4AA1-BB04-B43203AB3CC0}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEMsgWnd\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF15C-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEMsgWnd\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF15C-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoDevice.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {5A2377F6-2544-4BBF-A88B-0DA903465BFF}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoDevice.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {5A2377F6-2544-4BBF-A88B-0DA903465BFF}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiRegCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {31333850-CEC6-4BA4-A82A-0BE0DF798018}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiRegCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {31333850-CEC6-4BA4-A82A-0BE0DF798018}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiRegCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {31333850-CEC6-4BA4-A82A-0BE0DF798018}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiRegCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {31333850-CEC6-4BA4-A82A-0BE0DF798018}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Speex\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {131A4D95-D0C3-432c-876A-EF0A1295312F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Speex\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {131A4D95-D0C3-432c-876A-EF0A1295312F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkRemoteController.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {42CB8A9C-AF22-4CA2-B616-B4E8920BBFDC}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkRemoteController.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {42CB8A9C-AF22-4CA2-B616-B4E8920BBFDC}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\C4.CCCCom\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CC7C96DF-1942-4D46-9FCD-810EF1C56C2D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\C4.CCCCom\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CC7C96DF-1942-4D46-9FCD-810EF1C56C2D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEMenuItem\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF159-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEMenuItem\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF159-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {810CA047-2086-444E-91F6-3F21B1DFC2DC}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {810CA047-2086-444E-91F6-3F21B1DFC2DC}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.MixerCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {86F7DC46-40A2-4A3E-8933-750D885712A4}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.MixerCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {86F7DC46-40A2-4A3E-8933-750D885712A4}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ChannelManager.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {93192F01-D870-4694-BB34-E5DFB7E61F1F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ChannelManager.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {93192F01-D870-4694-BB34-E5DFB7E61F1F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CVisioFileFilter\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A394DCA9-3727-11D4-BD85-00C04F6B93A4}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CVisioFileFilter\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A394DCA9-3727-11D4-BD85-00C04F6B93A4}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.TestNode.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {D5A535E3-C600-4CA0-ACD6-BDBA4DB307F5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.TestNode.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {D5A535E3-C600-4CA0-ACD6-BDBA4DB307F5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.AsioConfig\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {7EBD6FAE-6353-4553-A095-073C4F69D839}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.AsioConfig\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {7EBD6FAE-6353-4553-A095-073C4F69D839}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DisplayPage.DisplayCplExt.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {872A9397-E0D6-4e28-B64D-52B8D0A7EA35}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DisplayPage.DisplayCplExt.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {872A9397-E0D6-4e28-B64D-52B8D0A7EA35}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MCEMediaStatus.StatusSink\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A6ADF390-F5D1-460a-A686-701E0DEECA73}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MCEMediaStatus.StatusSink\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A6ADF390-F5D1-460a-A686-701E0DEECA73}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CInfoTipShellExt.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {D66DC78C-4F61-447F-942B-3FB6980118CF}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CInfoTipShellExt.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {D66DC78C-4F61-447F-942B-3FB6980118CF}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Karaoke\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A85261EE-E801-4C0C-9CA7-900453B606BE}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Karaoke\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A85261EE-E801-4C0C-9CA7-900453B606BE}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyDLCtrls\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {67F70C04-8D9A-4907-98A4-9A9220C61777}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyDLCtrls\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {67F70C04-8D9A-4907-98A4-9A9220C61777}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA2.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {14AD41B0-FE9A-4E25-8B0F-AF3742782882}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA2.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {14AD41B0-FE9A-4E25-8B0F-AF3742782882}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Speex.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {131A4D95-D0C3-432c-876A-EF0A1295312F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Speex.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {131A4D95-D0C3-432c-876A-EF0A1295312F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ChannelManager\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {93192F01-D870-4694-BB34-E5DFB7E61F1F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ChannelManager\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {93192F01-D870-4694-BB34-E5DFB7E61F1F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.ImageExtractorShellExt.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {506F4668-F13E-4AA1-BB04-B43203AB3CC0}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.ImageExtractorShellExt.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {506F4668-F13E-4AA1-BB04-B43203AB3CC0}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Utility.ModifyRegistry.ModifyRegistry\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {60A5F4FF-AEB4-336C-AB83-B2EF94EDCF2F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Utility.ModifyRegistry.ModifyRegistry\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {60A5F4FF-AEB4-336C-AB83-B2EF94EDCF2F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoPin.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CFC05E15-6E26-4890-B71F-E2AE279DC9E9}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoPin.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CFC05E15-6E26-4890-B71F-E2AE279DC9E9}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.MixerCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {86F7DC46-40A2-4A3E-8933-750D885712A4}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.MixerCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {86F7DC46-40A2-4A3E-8933-750D885712A4}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.HdmiCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {C682965C-63CC-4CE0-9312-A25E9A8344D9}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.HdmiCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {C682965C-63CC-4CE0-9312-A25E9A8344D9}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EQCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {9D5CD5EF-CC81-4202-9DDE-35D039BAC26F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EQCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {9D5CD5EF-CC81-4202-9DDE-35D039BAC26F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\spmServices.PluginWindow\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {BB6410D8-F879-4184-9C5C-6A02D16AE0B3}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\spmServices.PluginWindow\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {BB6410D8-F879-4184-9C5C-6A02D16AE0B3}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEButton\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF148-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEButton\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF148-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ezPMUtils.GameController\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CA1073A2-5F3F-4445-8E5E-7109BDCEDDBE}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ezPMUtils.GameController\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CA1073A2-5F3F-4445-8E5E-7109BDCEDDBE}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.PortConfig\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {8B9C122C-653F-4407-8485-3196C5D15A40}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.PortConfig\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {8B9C122C-653F-4407-8485-3196C5D15A40}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.PortConfig.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {8B9C122C-653F-4407-8485-3196C5D15A40}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.PortConfig.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {8B9C122C-653F-4407-8485-3196C5D15A40}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\hpowiav1.MiniDrv.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {FFB600C1-0C5D-4d07-B4B1-F97FCCD5674B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\hpowiav1.MiniDrv.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {FFB600C1-0C5D-4d07-B4B1-F97FCCD5674B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.TestNode\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CB470A0F-5DD7-4A0C-A5F2-B26ADF51FB14}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.TestNode\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CB470A0F-5DD7-4A0C-A5F2-B26ADF51FB14}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkLocalController.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1A65BAB7-30B1-4FB7-BC13-D00C28FCF605}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkLocalController.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1A65BAB7-30B1-4FB7-BC13-D00C28FCF605}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.CODECCtrls\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1870557A-4CDC-4EAD-A0A0-A7DAD5304E90}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.CODECCtrls\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1870557A-4CDC-4EAD-A0A0-A7DAD5304E90}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.VUMeterCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {86BABDE3-BA32-4758-B38A-0C52E25612C5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.VUMeterCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {86BABDE3-BA32-4758-B38A-0C52E25612C5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ControlApiA.2\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {3919846E-7603-44ca-95DE-4E86A804AF7B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ControlApiA.2\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {3919846E-7603-44ca-95DE-4E86A804AF7B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.GpioSet.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1AA5C273-1A85-4A50-BEBB-19922FDB4FB2}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.GpioSet.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1AA5C273-1A85-4A50-BEBB-19922FDB4FB2}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.Systray.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {0BA98D3B-CF53-444D-B805-5F2DA86C5476}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.Systray.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {0BA98D3B-CF53-444D-B805-5F2DA86C5476}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AtiComCloneControl.CloneViewHelper.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {4242B984-6C36-4FC8-8626-DE5E8B11886D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AtiComCloneControl.CloneViewHelper.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {4242B984-6C36-4FC8-8626-DE5E8B11886D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.SkpiPropPage\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {09ED2575-2EC1-488b-B005-E13AE21C80E6}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.SkpiPropPage\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {09ED2575-2EC1-488b-B005-E13AE21C80E6}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\hpowiav1.MiniDrv\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {FFB600C1-0C5D-4d07-B4B1-F97FCCD5674B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\hpowiav1.MiniDrv\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {FFB600C1-0C5D-4d07-B4B1-F97FCCD5674B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpkrNode2.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1DF0BDEF-E703-40FA-9491-8EC14AD04A01}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpkrNode2.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1DF0BDEF-E703-40FA-9491-8EC14AD04A01}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Karaoke.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A85261EE-E801-4C0C-9CA7-900453B606BE}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Karaoke.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A85261EE-E801-4C0C-9CA7-900453B606BE}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.NoiseReducerCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {88A0AEAD-1667-41F8-B8F7-F70B524951D8}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.NoiseReducerCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {88A0AEAD-1667-41F8-B8F7-F70B524951D8}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.InputMonitor\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {391CA7E6-D0CF-40CC-BF1C-CF52BA036D1F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.InputMonitor\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {391CA7E6-D0CF-40CC-BF1C-CF52BA036D1F}
Scan subsection: System drivers
Entries found: 1
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\cpuz132
Value name: ImagePath
Value: \??\C:\Users\MOBILE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\cpuz132\cpuz132_x64.sys
Reason: The value ImagePath in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Services/cpuz132 contains an invalid path /??/C:/Users/MOBILE~1/AppData/Local/Temp/cpuz132/cpuz132_x64.sys
Scan subsection: Startup section
Entries found: 0
Entries:
Scan subsection: Shared DLLs
Entries found: 13
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.enterpriseservices.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.enterpriseservices.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.configuration.install.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.configuration.install.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\wminet_utils.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\wminet_utils.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\microsoft.vsa.vb.codedomprocessor.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\microsoft.vsa.vb.codedomprocessor.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscordbi.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscordbi.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorrc.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorrc.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\diasymreader.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\diasymreader.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\vsavb7rt.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\vsavb7rt.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\microsoft.jscript.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\microsoft.jscript.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorsec.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorsec.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\iehost.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\iehost.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.data.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.data.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\msdia80.dll
Value: 1
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\msdia80.dll
Scan subsection: Fonts section
Entries found: 0
Entries:
Scan subsection: Help section
Entries found: 0
Entries:
Scan subsection: Shared folders
Entries found: 0
Entries:
User related errors
Errors specific to your Windows account.
Scan subsection: Invalid shortcuts
Entries found: 2
Entries:
Entry: C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Windows/Recent/3rd quarterly cover letter dual kids 12-10-09--09-10.lnk
Value name:
Value:
Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Windows/Recent/3rd quarterly cover letter dual kids 12-10-09--09-10.lnk
Entry: C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Windows/Recent/attachments_2010_05_08-1.lnk
Value name:
Value:
Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Windows/Recent/attachments_2010_05_08-1.lnk
Scan subsection: User software settings
Entries found: 17
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\RealNetworks\RealPlayer\12.0\Preferences\CurrentSkin
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\normal.vs|normal
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/RealNetworks/RealPlayer/12.0/Preferences/CurrentSkin contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Real/RealPlayer/normal.vs|normal
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\RealNetworks\RealPlayer\12.0\Preferences\SystemCookiesPath
Value name:
Value: C:\Windows\system32\syscookies.txt
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/RealNetworks/RealPlayer/12.0/Preferences/SystemCookiesPath contains an invalid path C:/Windows/system32/syscookies.txt
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Skype\Phone
Value name: SkypePath
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Skype/Phone contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Phone/Skype.exe
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Installer\Products\6BBFDF96D153C8B4988D68D79C0D2A4A\SourceList\Net
Value name: 1
Value: C:\Users\MOBILE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\IXP000.TMP\
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Installer/Products/6BBFDF96D153C8B4988D68D79C0D2A4A/SourceList/Net contains an invalid path C:/Users/MOBILE~1/AppData/Local/Temp/IXP000.TMP/
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Mail and News
Value name: Store Root
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Mail and News
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Internet Mail and News contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Internet Mail and News
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Outlook Express
Value name: Store Root
Value: C:\Windows\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook Express
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Outlook Express contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Application Data/Microsoft/Outlook Express
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Works\9.0\WordProcessor\Temp
Value name: Open File Name
Value: C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\B1708S1T\WNY%20GOL%20Spring%202010%20Adams[1].doc
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Works/9.0/WordProcessor/Temp contains an invalid path C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Local/Microsoft/Windows/Temporary Internet Files/Low/Content.IE5/B1708S1T/WNY%20GOL%20Spring%202010%20Adams[1].doc
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ComDlg32\FirstFolder
Value name: 4
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/ComDlg32/FirstFolder contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Yahoo!/Messenger/YahooMessenger.exe
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main
Value name: Local Page
Value: C:\Windows\system32\blank.htm
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Main contains an invalid path C:/Windows/system32/blank.htm
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MPEG2Demultiplexer
Value name: WriteCaptureDir
Value: c:\dm.capture\
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MPEG2Demultiplexer contains an invalid path c:/dm.capture/
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Media\WMSDK\Namespace
Value name: LocalDelta
Value: C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Media\12.0\WMSDKNSD.XML
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows Media/WMSDK/Namespace contains an invalid path C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Local/Microsoft/Windows Media/12.0/WMSDKNSD.XML
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Media\WMSDK\Namespace
Value name: RemoteDelta
Value: C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Media\12.0\WMSDKNSR.XML
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows Media/WMSDK/Namespace contains an invalid path C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Local/Microsoft/Windows Media/12.0/WMSDKNSR.XML
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{506B4C1F-587D-4CD3-94A3-00354CF6EFEF}\1.0\0\win32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Classes/TypeLib/{506B4C1F-587D-4CD3-94A3-00354CF6EFEF}/1.0/0/win32 contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{B0A632A5-B0D1-41E8-A84A-A502B3341363}\1.0\0\win32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Classes/TypeLib/{B0A632A5-B0D1-41E8-A84A-A502B3341363}/1.0/0/win32 contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D0D38C6E-BF64-4C42-840D-3E0019D9F7A6}\InprocServer32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Classes/Wow6432Node/CLSID/{D0D38C6E-BF64-4C42-840D-3E0019D9F7A6}/InprocServer32 contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{42481700-CF3C-4D05-8EC6-F9A1C57E8DC0}\InprocServer32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Classes/Wow6432Node/CLSID/{42481700-CF3C-4D05-8EC6-F9A1C57E8DC0}/InprocServer32 contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{039B2CA5-3B41-4D93-AD77-47D3293FC5CB}\InprocServer32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Classes/Wow6432Node/CLSID/{039B2CA5-3B41-4D93-AD77-47D3293FC5CB}/InprocServer32 contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Scan subsection: File extensions
Entries found: 13
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rnd
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .rnd under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rnd contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rnx
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .rnx under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rnx contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.part
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .part under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.part contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.h
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .h under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.h contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bin
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .bin under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bin contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.uccapilog
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .uccapilog under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.uccapilog contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rjt
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .rjt under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rjt contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.pf
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .pf under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.pf contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.sdp
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .sdp under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.sdp contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.qfx
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .qfx under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.qfx contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.xbel
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .xbel under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.xbel contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rt
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .rt under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rt contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rp
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .rp under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rp contains a bad path for the value
Scan subsection: Sound and app events
Entries found: 0
Entries:
Third party related errors
Errors affecting programs installed on your PC.
Scan subsection: Uninstall section
Entries found: 0
Entries:

Report 2 from Registry Booster
Scan Results
Scan date: 2010-06-10 09:21:13.116000
Total problems found:	283
System related errors
Errors affecting all users on this computer.
Scan subsection: Application paths
Entries found: 1
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\PowerRecover
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Recovery\PowerRecover.exe
Reason: The default value in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/App Paths/PowerRecover contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Hewlett-Packard/Recovery/PowerRecover.exe
Scan subsection: System software settings
Entries found: 20
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba13}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\AuthFW.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba13} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/AuthFW.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba13}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\AuthFW.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba13} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/AuthFW.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be02-7a4cbb7cbe11}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\AuthFW.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be02-7a4cbb7cbe11} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/AuthFW.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be02-7a4cbb7cbe11}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\AuthFW.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be02-7a4cbb7cbe11} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/AuthFW.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{c7b8fb06-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\taskscheduler.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{c7b8fb06-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/taskscheduler.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{c7b8fb06-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\taskscheduler.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{c7b8fb06-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/taskscheduler.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{c7b8fb07-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\taskscheduler.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{c7b8fb07-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/taskscheduler.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{c7b8fb07-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\taskscheduler.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{c7b8fb07-bfe1-4c2e-9217-7a69a95bbac4} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/taskscheduler.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba12}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\AuthFW.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba12} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/AuthFW.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba12}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\AuthFW.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ac-fe9c-4368-be01-7a4cbb6cba12} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/AuthFW.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{a1bc4ecb-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\nap.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{a1bc4ecb-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/nap.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{a1bc4ecb-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba}
Value name: LinkHelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\nap.chm
Reason: The value LinkHelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{a1bc4ecb-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/nap.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{a1bc4eca-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\nap.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{a1bc4eca-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/nap.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{a1bc4eca-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba}
Value name: LinkHelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\nap.chm
Reason: The value LinkHelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{a1bc4eca-66b2-44e8-9915-be02e84438ba} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/nap.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{7d3830aa-e69e-4e17-8bd1-1b87b97099da}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\tpmadmin.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{7d3830aa-e69e-4e17-8bd1-1b87b97099da} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/tpmadmin.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{7d3830aa-e69e-4e17-8bd1-1b87b97099da}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\tpmadmin.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{7d3830aa-e69e-4e17-8bd1-1b87b97099da} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/tpmadmin.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ad-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\eventviewer.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ad-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/eventviewer.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ad-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\eventviewer.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ad-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/eventviewer.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ae-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510}
Value name: HelpTopic
Value: C:\Windows\Help\eventviewer.chm
Reason: The value HelpTopic in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ae-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/eventviewer.chm
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns\FX:{b05566ae-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510}
Value name: LinkedHelpTopics
Value: C:\Windows\Help\eventviewer.chm
Reason: The value LinkedHelpTopics in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MMC/SnapIns/FX:{b05566ae-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510} contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Help/eventviewer.chm
Scan subsection: ActiveX, OLE, COM sections
Entries found: 67
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InprocServer32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_14.dll
Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}/InprocServer32 points to the missing file C:/Program Files/Java/jre6/bin/npjpi160_14.dll
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{4DDE3DB4-8A87-44E1-ABD6-1D58096BDF4F}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{4DDE3DB4-8A87-44E1-ABD6-1D58096BDF4F}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{9C44434E-E7D0-4261-AE67-0ED83365981A}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{9C44434E-E7D0-4261-AE67-0ED83365981A}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{6C3A4FD1-0BFE-4A2A-8D16-394E8C7375F0}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{6C3A4FD1-0BFE-4A2A-8D16-394E8C7375F0}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{988DF580-03C3-4C35-B19C-D519ED8C1BFA}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{988DF580-03C3-4C35-B19C-D519ED8C1BFA}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{676F5D7C-DEF5-4B3F-AB0C-2D6CFF567C4A}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{676F5D7C-DEF5-4B3F-AB0C-2D6CFF567C4A}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2BDB9AC6-BB20-40E6-888C-E068D7AEC661}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{2BDB9AC6-BB20-40E6-888C-E068D7AEC661}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{C7CB459A-7261-4AE6-A87A-17041EE98A40}\14.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{C7CB459A-7261-4AE6-A87A-17041EE98A40}/14.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{47B5A322-593F-4618-A650-BAD2AFFC6A06}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{47B5A322-593F-4618-A650-BAD2AFFC6A06}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{92DAE403-2CC5-4FF1-BAF1-EC0D6F45C19B}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{92DAE403-2CC5-4FF1-BAF1-EC0D6F45C19B}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{0DCE5111-E2B4-4D46-AD8C-4555D36C2F94}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{0DCE5111-E2B4-4D46-AD8C-4555D36C2F94}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{9961C36D-B336-44C1-A94A-A85407C29550}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{9961C36D-B336-44C1-A94A-A85407C29550}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{7198F24E-CE83-4211-9AFD-413BC67FCCD3}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{7198F24E-CE83-4211-9AFD-413BC67FCCD3}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{A0C8F0F1-DE25-4ADB-8F0B-508F6CA43DE9}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{A0C8F0F1-DE25-4ADB-8F0B-508F6CA43DE9}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{F5078F18-C551-11D3-89B9-0000F81FE221}\4.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{F5078F18-C551-11D3-89B9-0000F81FE221}/4.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{52BD8A52-B792-4C45-A4D9-245CC945AC34}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{52BD8A52-B792-4C45-A4D9-245CC945AC34}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E60B45FB-E56E-4C57-83BC-90ACEB72F92F}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{E60B45FB-E56E-4C57-83BC-90ACEB72F92F}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{5924C60B-6D7F-4AD6-8084-24A59431C967}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{5924C60B-6D7F-4AD6-8084-24A59431C967}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{D48F32DE-1898-4B57-BB8E-C3E303AA28E8}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{D48F32DE-1898-4B57-BB8E-C3E303AA28E8}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{39C32D33-C24D-43B8-9005-5A9F7BCFADF7}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{39C32D33-C24D-43B8-9005-5A9F7BCFADF7}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{A6FB57D4-41B3-410F-92FB-F6726D4D6EB3}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{A6FB57D4-41B3-410F-92FB-F6726D4D6EB3}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{6F74ECDF-A67B-430D-B2E3-E7CD25FD94DD}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{6F74ECDF-A67B-430D-B2E3-E7CD25FD94DD}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{EAB18883-06E9-4063-B83F-D8C7728A497B}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{EAB18883-06E9-4063-B83F-D8C7728A497B}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CDA2915E-1593-4013-B8BB-6BAA188A9661}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{CDA2915E-1593-4013-B8BB-6BAA188A9661}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{21BA3FA9-7004-444A-8472-46ACD3830321}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{21BA3FA9-7004-444A-8472-46ACD3830321}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{1D58C6AF-F033-4EC2-B590-081A78A657C4}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{1D58C6AF-F033-4EC2-B590-081A78A657C4}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{61121E8C-8318-47B4-A383-04F590F58422}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{61121E8C-8318-47B4-A383-04F590F58422}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E2489565-2CE5-4690-9111-76E79A9F6CCD}\2.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{E2489565-2CE5-4690-9111-76E79A9F6CCD}/2.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{6E93352A-E698-4246-8B40-4AE2D1DBD392}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{6E93352A-E698-4246-8B40-4AE2D1DBD392}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{82D70786-7968-46EA-836D-203AEBCA4481}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{82D70786-7968-46EA-836D-203AEBCA4481}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{30672D60-FC06-4090-8839-EE19ADCB8B81}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{30672D60-FC06-4090-8839-EE19ADCB8B81}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{FD609BF1-0E01-403F-8F20-EA238F5CDCC3}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{FD609BF1-0E01-403F-8F20-EA238F5CDCC3}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2A833A82-6641-11D3-B5FE-00104B0A87C2}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{2A833A82-6641-11D3-B5FE-00104B0A87C2}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{ACFD594D-1F95-4b20-9F66-3337611437C6}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{ACFD594D-1F95-4b20-9F66-3337611437C6}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{F29003D3-7A71-4E8F-8B4D-AD244DF880CC}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{F29003D3-7A71-4E8F-8B4D-AD244DF880CC}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{00A4BCF7-A28B-4E34-868D-C1D46F08D8FC}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{00A4BCF7-A28B-4E34-868D-C1D46F08D8FC}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{B80D9C62-722B-4A89-8250-D6B0A6B1D978}\1.1\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{B80D9C62-722B-4A89-8250-D6B0A6B1D978}/1.1/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2991F100-D9C3-4243-82A2-A718747FC0CF}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{2991F100-D9C3-4243-82A2-A718747FC0CF}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{641AEA3A-6948-4A33-8716-710597994F7B}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{641AEA3A-6948-4A33-8716-710597994F7B}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CE12EC2B-285D-4925-B97C-F83C21E47AC2}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{CE12EC2B-285D-4925-B97C-F83C21E47AC2}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{22C03A65-2176-48D7-B1E0-013FCAB2FFE2}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{22C03A65-2176-48D7-B1E0-013FCAB2FFE2}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{48E59290-9880-11CF-9754-00AA00C00908}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{48E59290-9880-11CF-9754-00AA00C00908}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{5C123CBE-CD8D-4470-B113-4B90D378A2C8}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{5C123CBE-CD8D-4470-B113-4B90D378A2C8}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{DD2063D3-06C1-4E7B-91B3-082DE3DE1666}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{DD2063D3-06C1-4E7B-91B3-082DE3DE1666}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{C6BA32D8-4667-4584-90AD-44EE8644B23F}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{C6BA32D8-4667-4584-90AD-44EE8644B23F}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{41738EEA-442F-477F-92CF-2889BD6CD7E7}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{41738EEA-442F-477F-92CF-2889BD6CD7E7}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{3B7C8863-D78F-101B-B9B5-04021C009402}\1.2\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{3B7C8863-D78F-101B-B9B5-04021C009402}/1.2/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{FA6468D2-FAA4-4951-A53B-2A5CF9CC0A36}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{FA6468D2-FAA4-4951-A53B-2A5CF9CC0A36}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{ED15218C-FDFE-4723-AF0B-2251477F264C}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{ED15218C-FDFE-4723-AF0B-2251477F264C}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{B25C49B7-1785-4EA0-A0D9-9A356C3209BA}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{B25C49B7-1785-4EA0-A0D9-9A356C3209BA}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E4C31C39-CEEB-4723-8EA8-4847CAD2F04A}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{E4C31C39-CEEB-4723-8EA8-4847CAD2F04A}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{F9130221-AE49-4EFA-92F0-105E97F63216}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{F9130221-AE49-4EFA-92F0-105E97F63216}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{BA5A92DD-4F78-48C4-A70A-1497BB876447}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{BA5A92DD-4F78-48C4-A70A-1497BB876447}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{C8C05A65-DF7F-422A-97D4-73887CED1297}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{C8C05A65-DF7F-422A-97D4-73887CED1297}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{1FC4BB67-DA0F-4827-9C24-AE7A631EE1AC}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{1FC4BB67-DA0F-4827-9C24-AE7A631EE1AC}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{5DAB1D4C-D020-41CD-936F-D63FF662E9F7}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{5DAB1D4C-D020-41CD-936F-D63FF662E9F7}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{347D20CF-2DD9-4789-AB9B-489066C3DF94}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{347D20CF-2DD9-4789-AB9B-489066C3DF94}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{D79B5617-38C6-41A1-BD5A-B5FE188D75AA}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{D79B5617-38C6-41A1-BD5A-B5FE188D75AA}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{AA478802-468A-41AB-9D97-263B6580FE8C}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{AA478802-468A-41AB-9D97-263B6580FE8C}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{B0A1F53A-DD98-42A8-ADBD-8D9CE5434DF4}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{B0A1F53A-DD98-42A8-ADBD-8D9CE5434DF4}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E8E72CC6-9F52-4E75-8A50-F0B128A68A25}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{E8E72CC6-9F52-4E75-8A50-F0B128A68A25}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{3CDACDAA-F085-4B97-AD09-4894755C6FB6}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{3CDACDAA-F085-4B97-AD09-4894755C6FB6}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{23CBD637-D6BD-4A9B-B88B-CACA7881806B}\1.0\HELPDIR
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{23CBD637-D6BD-4A9B-B88B-CACA7881806B}/1.0/HELPDIR is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{B0A632A5-B0D1-41E8-A84A-A502B3341363}\1.0\0\win32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{B0A632A5-B0D1-41E8-A84A-A502B3341363}/1.0/0/win32 points to the missing file C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{506B4C1F-587D-4CD3-94A3-00354CF6EFEF}\1.0\0\win32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{506B4C1F-587D-4CD3-94A3-00354CF6EFEF}/1.0/0/win32 points to the missing file C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}\2.0\0\win32
Value name:
Value: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\2.0.31005.0\npctrl.dll
Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{283C8576-0726-4DBC-9609-3F855162009A}/2.0/0/win32 points to the missing file c:/Program Files (x86)/Microsoft Silverlight/2.0.31005.0/npctrl.dll
Scan subsection: Invalid file associations
Entries found: 148
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OISemffile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OISemffile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OISgiffile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OISgiffile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OISpngfile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OISpngfile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OISbmpfile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OISbmpfile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OIStiffile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OIStiffile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OISwmffile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OISwmffile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OISjpegfile
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key OISjpegfile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\filetype\{00020821-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key {00020821-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\filetype is empty
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiEffectProxy\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {B0818600-C077-4CA8-9927-5B55736962E0}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiEffectProxy\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {B0818600-C077-4CA8-9927-5B55736962E0}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.InputMonitor.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {391CA7E6-D0CF-40CC-BF1C-CF52BA036D1F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.InputMonitor.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {391CA7E6-D0CF-40CC-BF1C-CF52BA036D1F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CInfoTipShellExt\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {D66DC78C-4F61-447F-942B-3FB6980118CF}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CInfoTipShellExt\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {D66DC78C-4F61-447F-942B-3FB6980118CF}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.CODECCtrls.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1870557A-4CDC-4EAD-A0A0-A7DAD5304E90}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.CODECCtrls.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1870557A-4CDC-4EAD-A0A0-A7DAD5304E90}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyDLCtrls.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {67F70C04-8D9A-4907-98A4-9A9220C61777}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyDLCtrls.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {67F70C04-8D9A-4907-98A4-9A9220C61777}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvControllerPropPage\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {4BBD81D6-5FF2-47a6-9AAC-05ABE8C45598}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvControllerPropPage\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {4BBD81D6-5FF2-47a6-9AAC-05ABE8C45598}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.StreamCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {25FBC7D8-17F2-4456-9DA2-A3D3D4AF085A}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.StreamCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {25FBC7D8-17F2-4456-9DA2-A3D3D4AF085A}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpkrNode2\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1DF0BDEF-E703-40FA-9491-8EC14AD04A01}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpkrNode2\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1DF0BDEF-E703-40FA-9491-8EC14AD04A01}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.IDTDevices\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A4DB7104-405B-4E43-856C-9AD1068B88E5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.IDTDevices\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A4DB7104-405B-4E43-856C-9AD1068B88E5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.NoiseReducerCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {88A0AEAD-1667-41F8-B8F7-F70B524951D8}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.NoiseReducerCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {88A0AEAD-1667-41F8-B8F7-F70B524951D8}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.HdmiCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {C682965C-63CC-4CE0-9312-A25E9A8344D9}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.HdmiCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {C682965C-63CC-4CE0-9312-A25E9A8344D9}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEMenu\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF169-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEMenu\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF169-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPIINITCOM.OEAPIInitState\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF052-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPIINITCOM.OEAPIInitState\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF052-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEToolbar\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF145-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEToolbar\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF145-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvEndpointPropPage\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {25FFF4CD-B59A-4768-A09D-11A11A0B7DA2}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvEndpointPropPage\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {25FFF4CD-B59A-4768-A09D-11A11A0B7DA2}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Microsoft Internet Mail Message WLMail\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {5645C8C3-E277-11CF-8FDA-00AA00A14F93}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Microsoft Internet Mail Message WLMail\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {5645C8C3-E277-11CF-8FDA-00AA00A14F93}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyMSCtrls\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {9EA40686-15A7-4781-A694-6A279B593581}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyMSCtrls\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {9EA40686-15A7-4781-A694-6A279B593581}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CyberLink.P2GoGadget\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {63FC942A-CCB7-4EC6-8129-735D8080DC90}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CyberLink.P2GoGadget\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {63FC942A-CCB7-4EC6-8129-735D8080DC90}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.STSpreader\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CCDCD71B-7B2F-4E7D-B43C-A051CFF4506D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.STSpreader\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CCDCD71B-7B2F-4E7D-B43C-A051CFF4506D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EndpointPropertyCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {25EB00B7-58FD-461C-8FD0-F19041AEA4BA}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EndpointPropertyCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {25EB00B7-58FD-461C-8FD0-F19041AEA4BA}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EventManager\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1635AF0A-4782-42B5-9B92-73C00D4FD2C5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EventManager\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1635AF0A-4782-42B5-9B92-73C00D4FD2C5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\HPAiO_hpotscl1.scanner\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {559963F2-3BFA-499d-AA1C-FDA99F8B9A59}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\HPAiO_hpotscl1.scanner\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {559963F2-3BFA-499d-AA1C-FDA99F8B9A59}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.IDTDevices.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A4DB7104-405B-4E43-856C-9AD1068B88E5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.IDTDevices.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A4DB7104-405B-4E43-856C-9AD1068B88E5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.IconHandlerShellExt\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {F5BF6FE9-913F-4117-94C7-5040C7E3A6C1}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.IconHandlerShellExt\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {F5BF6FE9-913F-4117-94C7-5040C7E3A6C1}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPIINITCOM.OEIdentity\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF062-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPIINITCOM.OEIdentity\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF062-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DisplayPage.DisplayCplExt\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {872A9397-E0D6-4e28-B64D-52B8D0A7EA35}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DisplayPage.DisplayCplExt\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {872A9397-E0D6-4e28-B64D-52B8D0A7EA35}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WAMobCtr.WATile.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {5A316F0B-806A-415F-80EA-1EA2EF01173D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WAMobCtr.WATile.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {5A316F0B-806A-415F-80EA-1EA2EF01173D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.Systray\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {0BA98D3B-CF53-444D-B805-5F2DA86C5476}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.Systray\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {0BA98D3B-CF53-444D-B805-5F2DA86C5476}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoDevice\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {5A2377F6-2544-4BBF-A88B-0DA903465BFF}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoDevice\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {5A2377F6-2544-4BBF-A88B-0DA903465BFF}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WAMobCtr.WATile\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {5A316F0B-806A-415F-80EA-1EA2EF01173D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WAMobCtr.WATile\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {5A316F0B-806A-415F-80EA-1EA2EF01173D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WBOCX3.DirectSkinAce.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {EB2D089B-51AD-4DEA-98D3-C37A0F3479D7}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WBOCX3.DirectSkinAce.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {EB2D089B-51AD-4DEA-98D3-C37A0F3479D7}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.GuestInvite.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {C3ADA61A-4E0E-48d4-A2B1-AE5F76D01044}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.GuestInvite.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {C3ADA61A-4E0E-48d4-A2B1-AE5F76D01044}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.GpioSet\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1AA5C273-1A85-4A50-BEBB-19922FDB4FB2}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.GpioSet\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1AA5C273-1A85-4A50-BEBB-19922FDB4FB2}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEAPIObj\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF138-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEAPIObj\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF138-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EventManager.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1635AF0A-4782-42B5-9B92-73C00D4FD2C5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EventManager.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1635AF0A-4782-42B5-9B92-73C00D4FD2C5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.AsioConfig.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {7EBD6FAE-6353-4553-A095-073C4F69D839}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.AsioConfig.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {7EBD6FAE-6353-4553-A095-073C4F69D839}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {810CA047-2086-444E-91F6-3F21B1DFC2DC}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {810CA047-2086-444E-91F6-3F21B1DFC2DC}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SRS_APO_Universal.SRS_LFX_APO_Universal\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {176F4E15-8F7C-4833-ADED-81FAE8CCD186}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SRS_APO_Universal.SRS_LFX_APO_Universal\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {176F4E15-8F7C-4833-ADED-81FAE8CCD186}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DeviceCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {F13219F2-A44A-4845-A206-629E46B8F337}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DeviceCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {F13219F2-A44A-4845-A206-629E46B8F337}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.RegCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {0019F36E-DFB0-4bc2-8298-2861763EA308}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.RegCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {0019F36E-DFB0-4bc2-8298-2861763EA308}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CyberLink.Util.WinMessageUtil\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {AD19B319-90FD-3A29-8AAF-A8B5A321F78B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CyberLink.Util.WinMessageUtil\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {AD19B319-90FD-3A29-8AAF-A8B5A321F78B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\UfProxyBrowserCtrl.UfProxyBrowserCtrlIm\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {15DBC3F9-9F0A-472E-8061-043D9CEC52F0}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\UfProxyBrowserCtrl.UfProxyBrowserCtrlIm\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {15DBC3F9-9F0A-472E-8061-043D9CEC52F0}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpdifCopyProtection.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CC32C222-DC24-477C-A180-7E1A9A99083E}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpdifCopyProtection.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CC32C222-DC24-477C-A180-7E1A9A99083E}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ControlApiA\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {3919846E-7603-44ca-95DE-4E86A804AF7B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ControlApiA\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {3919846E-7603-44ca-95DE-4E86A804AF7B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.SwapPropPage.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {09ED2575-2EC1-488b-B005-E13AE21C80E6}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.SwapPropPage.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {09ED2575-2EC1-488b-B005-E13AE21C80E6}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OESTORE.OEFolderManager\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF0A5-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OESTORE.OEFolderManager\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF0A5-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Microsoft Internet News Message WLMail\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {5645C8C3-E277-11CF-8FDA-00AA00A14F93}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Microsoft Internet News Message WLMail\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {5645C8C3-E277-11CF-8FDA-00AA00A14F93}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkRemoteController\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {42CB8A9C-AF22-4CA2-B616-B4E8920BBFDC}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkRemoteController\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {42CB8A9C-AF22-4CA2-B616-B4E8920BBFDC}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.STSpreader.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CCDCD71B-7B2F-4E7D-B43C-A051CFF4506D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.STSpreader.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CCDCD71B-7B2F-4E7D-B43C-A051CFF4506D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkLocalController\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1A65BAB7-30B1-4FB7-BC13-D00C28FCF605}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkLocalController\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1A65BAB7-30B1-4FB7-BC13-D00C28FCF605}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Analysis.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {235AA2BE-F9D0-41F8-899D-23F7B80D6C38}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Analysis.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {235AA2BE-F9D0-41F8-899D-23F7B80D6C38}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DeviceCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {F13219F2-A44A-4845-A206-629E46B8F337}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DeviceCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {F13219F2-A44A-4845-A206-629E46B8F337}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.QuickViewShellExt.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {8DE0A0A1-96D0-4B04-8EC6-2DBF9BD888DC}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.QuickViewShellExt.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {8DE0A0A1-96D0-4B04-8EC6-2DBF9BD888DC}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.StreamCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {25FBC7D8-17F2-4456-9DA2-A3D3D4AF085A}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.StreamCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {25FBC7D8-17F2-4456-9DA2-A3D3D4AF085A}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvControllerPropPage.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {4BBD81D6-5FF2-47a6-9AAC-05ABE8C45598}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvControllerPropPage.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {4BBD81D6-5FF2-47a6-9AAC-05ABE8C45598}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SrsCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {FD25D2EE-FD6A-4305-8A5E-312DBEAE29F6}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SrsCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {FD25D2EE-FD6A-4305-8A5E-312DBEAE29F6}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiEffectProxy.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {B0818600-C077-4CA8-9927-5B55736962E0}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiEffectProxy.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {B0818600-C077-4CA8-9927-5B55736962E0}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\HPAiO_hpotscl1.scanner.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {559963F2-3BFA-499d-AA1C-FDA99F8B9A59}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\HPAiO_hpotscl1.scanner.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {559963F2-3BFA-499d-AA1C-FDA99F8B9A59}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\Hxds.HxPlugIn\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {314111db-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\Hxds.HxPlugIn\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {314111db-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxFilters\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {314111e2-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxFilters\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {314111e2-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxFilters.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {314111e2-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxFilters.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {314111e2-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\Hxds.HxPlugIn.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {314111db-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\Hxds.HxPlugIn.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {314111db-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxRegister\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {314111bd-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxRegister\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {314111bd-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxRegister.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {314111bd-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\HTMLHelp\2.0\LocalReg\HxDs.HxRegister.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {314111bd-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\JavaPlugin.FamilyVersionSupport\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\JavaPlugin.FamilyVersionSupport\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.VUMeterCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {86BABDE3-BA32-4758-B38A-0C52E25612C5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.VUMeterCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {86BABDE3-BA32-4758-B38A-0C52E25612C5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SRS_APO_Universal.SRS_LFX_APO_Universal.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {176F4E15-8F7C-4833-ADED-81FAE8CCD186}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SRS_APO_Universal.SRS_LFX_APO_Universal.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {176F4E15-8F7C-4833-ADED-81FAE8CCD186}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA2\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {14AD41B0-FE9A-4E25-8B0F-AF3742782882}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA2\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {14AD41B0-FE9A-4E25-8B0F-AF3742782882}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Analysis\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {235AA2BE-F9D0-41F8-899D-23F7B80D6C38}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Analysis\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {235AA2BE-F9D0-41F8-899D-23F7B80D6C38}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.GuestInvite\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {C3ADA61A-4E0E-48d4-A2B1-AE5F76D01044}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.GuestInvite\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {C3ADA61A-4E0E-48d4-A2B1-AE5F76D01044}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MCEMediaStatus.StatusSink.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A6ADF390-F5D1-460a-A686-701E0DEECA73}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MCEMediaStatus.StatusSink.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A6ADF390-F5D1-460a-A686-701E0DEECA73}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\spmServices.NamedStrings\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {D5A55D2D-C59D-42C3-A5BF-4C08EEE74339}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\spmServices.NamedStrings\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {D5A55D2D-C59D-42C3-A5BF-4C08EEE74339}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EndpointPropertyCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {25EB00B7-58FD-461C-8FD0-F19041AEA4BA}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EndpointPropertyCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {25EB00B7-58FD-461C-8FD0-F19041AEA4BA}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OESTORE.OEFolder\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF070-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OESTORE.OEFolder\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF070-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPIINITCOM.OEAPIInit\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF052-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPIINITCOM.OEAPIInit\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF052-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CVisioFileFilter.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A394DCA9-3727-11D4-BD85-00C04F6B93A4}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CVisioFileFilter.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A394DCA9-3727-11D4-BD85-00C04F6B93A4}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.IconHandlerShellExt.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {F5BF6FE9-913F-4117-94C7-5040C7E3A6C1}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.IconHandlerShellExt.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {F5BF6FE9-913F-4117-94C7-5040C7E3A6C1}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AtiComCloneControl.CloneViewHelper\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {4242B984-6C36-4FC8-8626-DE5E8B11886D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AtiComCloneControl.CloneViewHelper\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {4242B984-6C36-4FC8-8626-DE5E8B11886D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\UfProxyBrowserCtrl.UfProxyBrowserCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {15DBC3F9-9F0A-472E-8061-043D9CEC52F0}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\UfProxyBrowserCtrl.UfProxyBrowserCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {15DBC3F9-9F0A-472E-8061-043D9CEC52F0}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.RegCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {0019F36E-DFB0-4bc2-8298-2861763EA308}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.RegCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {0019F36E-DFB0-4bc2-8298-2861763EA308}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpdifCopyProtection\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CC32C222-DC24-477C-A180-7E1A9A99083E}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpdifCopyProtection\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CC32C222-DC24-477C-A180-7E1A9A99083E}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvEndpointPropPage.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {25FFF4CD-B59A-4768-A09D-11A11A0B7DA2}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AdvEndpointPropPage.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {25FFF4CD-B59A-4768-A09D-11A11A0B7DA2}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpkrNode\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {D5A535E3-C600-4CA0-ACD6-BDBA4DB307F5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpkrNode\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {D5A535E3-C600-4CA0-ACD6-BDBA4DB307F5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AEAudioPropPage\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {69FECE29-7728-43bd-BEBE-7801EDD846D6}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AEAudioPropPage\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {69FECE29-7728-43bd-BEBE-7801EDD846D6}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyMSCtrls.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {9EA40686-15A7-4781-A694-6A279B593581}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyMSCtrls.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {9EA40686-15A7-4781-A694-6A279B593581}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OESTORE.OEMessage\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF0B1-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OESTORE.OEMessage\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF0B1-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoPin\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CFC05E15-6E26-4890-B71F-E2AE279DC9E9}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoPin\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CFC05E15-6E26-4890-B71F-E2AE279DC9E9}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SrsCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {FD25D2EE-FD6A-4305-8A5E-312DBEAE29F6}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SrsCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {FD25D2EE-FD6A-4305-8A5E-312DBEAE29F6}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EQCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {9D5CD5EF-CC81-4202-9DDE-35D039BAC26F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EQCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {9D5CD5EF-CC81-4202-9DDE-35D039BAC26F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AEAudioPropPage.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {69FECE29-7728-43bd-BEBE-7801EDD846D6}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.AEAudioPropPage.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {69FECE29-7728-43bd-BEBE-7801EDD846D6}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.QuickViewShellExt\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {8DE0A0A1-96D0-4B04-8EC6-2DBF9BD888DC}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.QuickViewShellExt\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {8DE0A0A1-96D0-4B04-8EC6-2DBF9BD888DC}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.ImageExtractorShellExt\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {506F4668-F13E-4AA1-BB04-B43203AB3CC0}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.ImageExtractorShellExt\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {506F4668-F13E-4AA1-BB04-B43203AB3CC0}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEMsgWnd\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF15C-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEMsgWnd\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF15C-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoDevice.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {5A2377F6-2544-4BBF-A88B-0DA903465BFF}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoDevice.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {5A2377F6-2544-4BBF-A88B-0DA903465BFF}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiRegCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {31333850-CEC6-4BA4-A82A-0BE0DF798018}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiRegCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {31333850-CEC6-4BA4-A82A-0BE0DF798018}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiRegCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {31333850-CEC6-4BA4-A82A-0BE0DF798018}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SkpiRegCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {31333850-CEC6-4BA4-A82A-0BE0DF798018}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Speex\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {131A4D95-D0C3-432c-876A-EF0A1295312F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Speex\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {131A4D95-D0C3-432c-876A-EF0A1295312F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkRemoteController.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {42CB8A9C-AF22-4CA2-B616-B4E8920BBFDC}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkRemoteController.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {42CB8A9C-AF22-4CA2-B616-B4E8920BBFDC}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\C4.CCCCom\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CC7C96DF-1942-4D46-9FCD-810EF1C56C2D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\C4.CCCCom\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CC7C96DF-1942-4D46-9FCD-810EF1C56C2D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEMenuItem\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF159-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEMenuItem\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF159-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {810CA047-2086-444E-91F6-3F21B1DFC2DC}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {810CA047-2086-444E-91F6-3F21B1DFC2DC}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.MixerCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {86F7DC46-40A2-4A3E-8933-750D885712A4}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.MixerCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {86F7DC46-40A2-4A3E-8933-750D885712A4}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ChannelManager.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {93192F01-D870-4694-BB34-E5DFB7E61F1F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ChannelManager.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {93192F01-D870-4694-BB34-E5DFB7E61F1F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CVisioFileFilter\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A394DCA9-3727-11D4-BD85-00C04F6B93A4}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CVisioFileFilter\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A394DCA9-3727-11D4-BD85-00C04F6B93A4}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.TestNode.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {D5A535E3-C600-4CA0-ACD6-BDBA4DB307F5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.TestNode.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {D5A535E3-C600-4CA0-ACD6-BDBA4DB307F5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.AsioConfig\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {7EBD6FAE-6353-4553-A095-073C4F69D839}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.AsioConfig\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {7EBD6FAE-6353-4553-A095-073C4F69D839}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DisplayPage.DisplayCplExt.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {872A9397-E0D6-4e28-B64D-52B8D0A7EA35}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DisplayPage.DisplayCplExt.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {872A9397-E0D6-4e28-B64D-52B8D0A7EA35}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MCEMediaStatus.StatusSink\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A6ADF390-F5D1-460a-A686-701E0DEECA73}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MCEMediaStatus.StatusSink\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A6ADF390-F5D1-460a-A686-701E0DEECA73}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CInfoTipShellExt.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {D66DC78C-4F61-447F-942B-3FB6980118CF}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.CInfoTipShellExt.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {D66DC78C-4F61-447F-942B-3FB6980118CF}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Karaoke\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A85261EE-E801-4C0C-9CA7-900453B606BE}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Karaoke\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A85261EE-E801-4C0C-9CA7-900453B606BE}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyDLCtrls\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {67F70C04-8D9A-4907-98A4-9A9220C61777}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.DolbyDLCtrls\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {67F70C04-8D9A-4907-98A4-9A9220C61777}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA2.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {14AD41B0-FE9A-4E25-8B0F-AF3742782882}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.BassMgrHDA2.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {14AD41B0-FE9A-4E25-8B0F-AF3742782882}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Speex.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {131A4D95-D0C3-432c-876A-EF0A1295312F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Speex.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {131A4D95-D0C3-432c-876A-EF0A1295312F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ChannelManager\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {93192F01-D870-4694-BB34-E5DFB7E61F1F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ChannelManager\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {93192F01-D870-4694-BB34-E5DFB7E61F1F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.ImageExtractorShellExt.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {506F4668-F13E-4AA1-BB04-B43203AB3CC0}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VisShe.ImageExtractorShellExt.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {506F4668-F13E-4AA1-BB04-B43203AB3CC0}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Utility.ModifyRegistry.ModifyRegistry\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {60A5F4FF-AEB4-336C-AB83-B2EF94EDCF2F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Utility.ModifyRegistry.ModifyRegistry\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {60A5F4FF-AEB4-336C-AB83-B2EF94EDCF2F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoPin.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CFC05E15-6E26-4890-B71F-E2AE279DC9E9}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.LogicIoPin.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CFC05E15-6E26-4890-B71F-E2AE279DC9E9}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.MixerCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {86F7DC46-40A2-4A3E-8933-750D885712A4}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.MixerCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {86F7DC46-40A2-4A3E-8933-750D885712A4}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.HdmiCtrl.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {C682965C-63CC-4CE0-9312-A25E9A8344D9}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.HdmiCtrl.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {C682965C-63CC-4CE0-9312-A25E9A8344D9}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EQCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {9D5CD5EF-CC81-4202-9DDE-35D039BAC26F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.EQCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {9D5CD5EF-CC81-4202-9DDE-35D039BAC26F}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\spmServices.PluginWindow\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {BB6410D8-F879-4184-9C5C-6A02D16AE0B3}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\spmServices.PluginWindow\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {BB6410D8-F879-4184-9C5C-6A02D16AE0B3}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEButton\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {12BAF148-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\OEAPI.OEButton\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {12BAF148-264C-464B-9D58-C83B3781DD4C}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ezPMUtils.GameController\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CA1073A2-5F3F-4445-8E5E-7109BDCEDDBE}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ezPMUtils.GameController\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CA1073A2-5F3F-4445-8E5E-7109BDCEDDBE}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.PortConfig\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {8B9C122C-653F-4407-8485-3196C5D15A40}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.PortConfig\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {8B9C122C-653F-4407-8485-3196C5D15A40}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.PortConfig.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {8B9C122C-653F-4407-8485-3196C5D15A40}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.PortConfig.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {8B9C122C-653F-4407-8485-3196C5D15A40}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\hpowiav1.MiniDrv.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {FFB600C1-0C5D-4d07-B4B1-F97FCCD5674B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\hpowiav1.MiniDrv.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {FFB600C1-0C5D-4d07-B4B1-F97FCCD5674B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.TestNode\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {CB470A0F-5DD7-4A0C-A5F2-B26ADF51FB14}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.TestNode\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {CB470A0F-5DD7-4A0C-A5F2-B26ADF51FB14}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkLocalController.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1A65BAB7-30B1-4FB7-BC13-D00C28FCF605}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SfCtlCom.TmFrwkLocalController.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1A65BAB7-30B1-4FB7-BC13-D00C28FCF605}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.CODECCtrls\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1870557A-4CDC-4EAD-A0A0-A7DAD5304E90}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.CODECCtrls\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1870557A-4CDC-4EAD-A0A0-A7DAD5304E90}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.VUMeterCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {86BABDE3-BA32-4758-B38A-0C52E25612C5}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.VUMeterCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {86BABDE3-BA32-4758-B38A-0C52E25612C5}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ControlApiA.2\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {3919846E-7603-44ca-95DE-4E86A804AF7B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.ControlApiA.2\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {3919846E-7603-44ca-95DE-4E86A804AF7B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.GpioSet.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1AA5C273-1A85-4A50-BEBB-19922FDB4FB2}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.GpioSet.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1AA5C273-1A85-4A50-BEBB-19922FDB4FB2}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.Systray.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {0BA98D3B-CF53-444D-B805-5F2DA86C5476}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\LogMeIn.Systray.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {0BA98D3B-CF53-444D-B805-5F2DA86C5476}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AtiComCloneControl.CloneViewHelper.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {4242B984-6C36-4FC8-8626-DE5E8B11886D}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AtiComCloneControl.CloneViewHelper.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {4242B984-6C36-4FC8-8626-DE5E8B11886D}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.SkpiPropPage\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {09ED2575-2EC1-488b-B005-E13AE21C80E6}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CplExt.SkpiPropPage\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {09ED2575-2EC1-488b-B005-E13AE21C80E6}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\hpowiav1.MiniDrv\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {FFB600C1-0C5D-4d07-B4B1-F97FCCD5674B}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\hpowiav1.MiniDrv\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {FFB600C1-0C5D-4d07-B4B1-F97FCCD5674B}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpkrNode2.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {1DF0BDEF-E703-40FA-9491-8EC14AD04A01}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.SpkrNode2.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1DF0BDEF-E703-40FA-9491-8EC14AD04A01}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Karaoke.1\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {A85261EE-E801-4C0C-9CA7-900453B606BE}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.Karaoke.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {A85261EE-E801-4C0C-9CA7-900453B606BE}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.NoiseReducerCtrl\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {88A0AEAD-1667-41F8-B8F7-F70B524951D8}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.NoiseReducerCtrl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {88A0AEAD-1667-41F8-B8F7-F70B524951D8}
Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.InputMonitor\CLSID
Value name:
Value: {391CA7E6-D0CF-40CC-BF1C-CF52BA036D1F}
Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\STacAPI.InputMonitor\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {391CA7E6-D0CF-40CC-BF1C-CF52BA036D1F}
Scan subsection: System drivers
Entries found: 1
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\cpuz132
Value name: ImagePath
Value: \??\C:\Users\MOBILE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\cpuz132\cpuz132_x64.sys
Reason: The value ImagePath in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Services/cpuz132 contains an invalid path /??/C:/Users/MOBILE~1/AppData/Local/Temp/cpuz132/cpuz132_x64.sys
Scan subsection: Startup section
Entries found: 0
Entries:
Scan subsection: Shared DLLs
Entries found: 13
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.enterpriseservices.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.enterpriseservices.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.configuration.install.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.configuration.install.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\wminet_utils.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\wminet_utils.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\microsoft.vsa.vb.codedomprocessor.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\microsoft.vsa.vb.codedomprocessor.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscordbi.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscordbi.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorrc.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorrc.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\diasymreader.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\diasymreader.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\vsavb7rt.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\vsavb7rt.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\microsoft.jscript.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\microsoft.jscript.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorsec.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorsec.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\iehost.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\iehost.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.data.dll
Value: 4096
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.data.dll
Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
Value name: C:\msdia80.dll
Value: 1
Reason: The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/SharedDLLs contains an invalid path C:\msdia80.dll
Scan subsection: Fonts section
Entries found: 0
Entries:
Scan subsection: Help section
Entries found: 0
Entries:
Scan subsection: Shared folders
Entries found: 0
Entries:
User related errors
Errors specific to your Windows account.
Scan subsection: Invalid shortcuts
Entries found: 2
Entries:
Entry: C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Windows/Recent/3rd quarterly cover letter dual kids 12-10-09--09-10.lnk
Value name:
Value:
Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Windows/Recent/3rd quarterly cover letter dual kids 12-10-09--09-10.lnk
Entry: C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Windows/Recent/attachments_2010_05_08-1.lnk
Value name:
Value:
Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Windows/Recent/attachments_2010_05_08-1.lnk
Scan subsection: User software settings
Entries found: 18
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\RealNetworks\RealPlayer\12.0\Preferences\CurrentSkin
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\normal.vs|normal
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/RealNetworks/RealPlayer/12.0/Preferences/CurrentSkin contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Real/RealPlayer/normal.vs|normal
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\RealNetworks\RealPlayer\12.0\Preferences\SystemCookiesPath
Value name:
Value: C:\Windows\system32\syscookies.txt
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/RealNetworks/RealPlayer/12.0/Preferences/SystemCookiesPath contains an invalid path C:/Windows/system32/syscookies.txt
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Skype\Phone
Value name: SkypePath
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Skype/Phone contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Phone/Skype.exe
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Installer\Products\6BBFDF96D153C8B4988D68D79C0D2A4A\SourceList\Net
Value name: 1
Value: C:\Users\MOBILE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\IXP000.TMP\
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Installer/Products/6BBFDF96D153C8B4988D68D79C0D2A4A/SourceList/Net contains an invalid path C:/Users/MOBILE~1/AppData/Local/Temp/IXP000.TMP/
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Mail and News
Value name: Store Root
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Mail and News
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Internet Mail and News contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Internet Mail and News
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Outlook Express
Value name: Store Root
Value: C:\Windows\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook Express
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Outlook Express contains an invalid path C:/Windows/Application Data/Microsoft/Outlook Express
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Works\9.0\WordProcessor\Temp
Value name: Open File Name
Value: C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\B1708S1T\WNY%20GOL%20Spring%202010%20Adams[1].doc
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Works/9.0/WordProcessor/Temp contains an invalid path C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Local/Microsoft/Windows/Temporary Internet Files/Low/Content.IE5/B1708S1T/WNY%20GOL%20Spring%202010%20Adams[1].doc
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
Value name: FlashPlayerUpdate
Value: C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_FlashUtil.exe -p
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/RunOnce contains an invalid path C:/Windows/system32/Macromed/Flash/NPSWF32_FlashUtil.exe -p
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ComDlg32\FirstFolder
Value name: 4
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/ComDlg32/FirstFolder contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Yahoo!/Messenger/YahooMessenger.exe
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main
Value name: Local Page
Value: C:\Windows\system32\blank.htm
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Main contains an invalid path C:/Windows/system32/blank.htm
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MPEG2Demultiplexer
Value name: WriteCaptureDir
Value: c:\dm.capture\
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MPEG2Demultiplexer contains an invalid path c:/dm.capture/
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Media\WMSDK\Namespace
Value name: LocalDelta
Value: C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Media\12.0\WMSDKNSD.XML
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows Media/WMSDK/Namespace contains an invalid path C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Local/Microsoft/Windows Media/12.0/WMSDKNSD.XML
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Media\WMSDK\Namespace
Value name: RemoteDelta
Value: C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Media\12.0\WMSDKNSR.XML
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows Media/WMSDK/Namespace contains an invalid path C:/Users/Mobile Mom/AppData/Local/Microsoft/Windows Media/12.0/WMSDKNSR.XML
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{506B4C1F-587D-4CD3-94A3-00354CF6EFEF}\1.0\0\win32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Classes/TypeLib/{506B4C1F-587D-4CD3-94A3-00354CF6EFEF}/1.0/0/win32 contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{B0A632A5-B0D1-41E8-A84A-A502B3341363}\1.0\0\win32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Classes/TypeLib/{B0A632A5-B0D1-41E8-A84A-A502B3341363}/1.0/0/win32 contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D0D38C6E-BF64-4C42-840D-3E0019D9F7A6}\InprocServer32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Classes/Wow6432Node/CLSID/{D0D38C6E-BF64-4C42-840D-3E0019D9F7A6}/InprocServer32 contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{42481700-CF3C-4D05-8EC6-F9A1C57E8DC0}\InprocServer32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Classes/Wow6432Node/CLSID/{42481700-CF3C-4D05-8EC6-F9A1C57E8DC0}/InprocServer32 contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{039B2CA5-3B41-4D93-AD77-47D3293FC5CB}\InprocServer32
Value name:
Value: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\ezPMUtils.dll
Reason: The value PackagePath in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Classes/Wow6432Node/CLSID/{039B2CA5-3B41-4D93-AD77-47D3293FC5CB}/InprocServer32 contains an invalid path C:/Program Files (x86)/Skype/Plugin Manager/ezPMUtils.dll
Scan subsection: File extensions
Entries found: 13
Entries:
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rnd
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .rnd under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rnd contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rnx
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .rnx under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rnx contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.part
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .part under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.part contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.h
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .h under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.h contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bin
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .bin under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bin contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.uccapilog
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .uccapilog under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.uccapilog contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rjt
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .rjt under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rjt contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.pf
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .pf under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.pf contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.sdp
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .sdp under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.sdp contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.qfx
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .qfx under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.qfx contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.xbel
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .xbel under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.xbel contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rt
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .rt under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rt contains a bad path for the value
Entry: HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rp
Value name:
Value:
Reason: The key .rp under HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-350468991-1390350433-3860735956-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rp contains a bad path for the value
Scan subsection: Sound and app events
Entries found: 0
Entries:
Third party related errors
Errors affecting programs installed on your PC.
Scan subsection: Uninstall section
Entries found: 0
Entries:

This is what Gmer had

well, I can't seem to upload anything on here. The registry booster file said it was an invalid file, the snip of Gmer said it up loaded, but I don't see it.

Now what?


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

OH, and btw...I don't know how to disable the "script blocking program" Please explain in detail. I know I have seen it, but have no idea how to access it. HOw do I know which program has it? Also, how can I be sure I have disabled the virus programs I have installed, so only one will work at a time? Have trend micro, Avast, and AVG running. Trying to run only one at a time...but...how do I know for sure???? Have all installed, b/c what one doesn't see, the other does...etc....

After all these years....Still...computer illiterate here.

Thanks for your help....


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

If you had script blocking you would be aware, so you likely don't have it, it would be either an add-on to your browser or included with your AV

You should never have more than one AV, more than one can cause conflicts, system slowdowns and crashes.

I'm not sure what log you have posted. I never use registry programs, i don't find them at all useful, they can be harmful if used incorrectly.

Try this scan instead if you had trouble running DDS


Download *OTL* to your desktop.
Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
When the window appears, underneath *Output* at the top change it to *Minimal Output*.
Check the boxes beside *LOP Check* and *Purity Check*.
Under Custom Scan paste this in
*
netsvcs
%SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.exe
/md5start
eventlog.dll
scecli.dll
netlogon.dll
cngaudit.dll
sceclt.dll
ntelogon.dll
logevent.dll
iaStor.sys
nvstor.sys
atapi.sys
IdeChnDr.sys
viasraid.sys
AGP440.sys
vaxscsi.sys
nvatabus.sys
viamraid.sys
nvata.sys
nvgts.sys
iastorv.sys
ViPrt.sys
eNetHook.dll
ahcix86.sys
KR10N.sys
nvstor32.sys
ahcix86s.sys
nvrd32.sys 
symmpi.sys
adp3132.sys
mv61xx.sys
nvraid.sys 
/md5stop
%systemroot%\*. /mp /s
%systemroot%\system32\*.dll /lockedfiles
%systemroot%\Tasks\*.job /lockedfiles
%systemroot%\system32\drivers\*.sys /lockedfiles
%systemroot%\System32\config\*.sav 
%systemroot%\system32\drivers\*.sys /90
CREATERESTOREPOINT 
*

Click the Run Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL.
Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of these files, one at a time, and post it with your next reply. 
You may need two posts to fit them both in.


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

I wondered about running the registry booster, but that's where the link you gave sent me. Should I now delete that program? I have Trend micro, Avast, and AVG installed, but only have one turned on at a time. I think anyway. If I need to uninstall, which one is best to keep?

ok. Here is what i got:

OLT.txt

OTL logfile created on: 6/11/2010 1:56:41 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.6.0 Folder = C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Downloads
64bit- Home Premium Edition (Version = 6.1.7600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.7600.16385)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 41.00% Memory free
5.00 Gb Paging File | 3.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 60.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 219.48 Gb Total Space | 171.95 Gb Free Space | 78.35% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 13.11 Gb Total Space | 2.17 Gb Free Space | 16.57% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
Drive F: | 931.28 Gb Total Space | 891.64 Gb Free Space | 95.74% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded

Computer Name: MOBILEMOM-PC
Current User Name: Mobile Mom
Logged in as Administrator.

Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
Output = Minimal

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Downloads\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgfws9.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgam.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSMonitor.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe (ALWIL Software)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe (ALWIL Software)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.2.183.23\GoogleCrashHandler.exe (Google Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe (Safer-Networking Ltd.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe (Yahoo! Inc)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe (Safer Networking Ltd.)

========== Modules (SafeList) ==========

MOD - C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Downloads\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)
MOD - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\comdlg32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msscript.ocx (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16385_none_421189da2b7fabfc\comctl32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - (avast! Web Scanner) -- C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe (ALWIL Software)
SRV:*64bit:* - (avast! Mail Scanner) -- C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe (ALWIL Software)
SRV:*64bit:* - (avast! Antivirus) -- C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe (ALWIL Software)
SRV:*64bit:* - (SfCtlCom) -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (TMBMServer) -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (TmProxy) -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (TmPfw) -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmPfw.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (STacSV) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_ccf0dd3cb081af84\stacsv64.exe (IDT, Inc.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WwanSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wwansvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WbioSrvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wbiosrvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (Power) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\umpo.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (Themes) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\themeservice.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (sppuinotify) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\sppuinotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (SensrSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\sensrsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (PNRPsvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\pnrpsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (p2pimsvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\pnrpsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (HomeGroupProvider) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\provsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (RpcEptMapper) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\RpcEpMap.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (PNRPAutoReg) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\pnrpauto.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WinDefend) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (HomeGroupListener) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ListSvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (FontCache) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\FntCache.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (Dhcp) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\dhcpcore.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (defragsvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\defragsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (bthserv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\bthserv.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (BDESVC) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\bdesvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AxInstSV) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\AxInstSv.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AppIDSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\appidsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (wbengine) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wbengine.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (sppsvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\sppsvc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (Fax) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\FXSSVC.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AMD External Events Utility) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\atiesrxx.exe (AMD)
SRV:*64bit:* - (wlidsvc) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AgereModemAudio) -- C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agr64svc.exe (LSI Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AESTFilters) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_ccf0dd3cb081af84\AESTSr64.exe (Andrea Electronics Corporation)
SRV - (avgfws9) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgfws9.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
SRV - (avg9emc) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
SRV - (avg9wd) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
SRV - (AVGIDSAgent) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
SRV - (AVG Security Toolbar Service) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe ()
SRV - (LMIMaint) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn\x64\RaMaint.exe (LogMeIn, Inc.)
SRV - (fsssvc) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Family Safety\fsssvc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (VSS) -- C:\Windows\Vss [2009/07/13 23:20:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
SRV - (MSDTC) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Msdtc [2009/07/13 23:20:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
SRV - (HomeGroupProvider) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\provsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (Dhcp) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcore.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (vds) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\vds.mof ()
SRV - (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64) -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (GameConsoleService) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\HP Games\HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe (WildTangent, Inc.)
SRV - (SBSDWSCService) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe (Safer Networking Ltd.)
SRV - (LogMeIn) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn\x64\LogMeIn.exe (LogMeIn, Inc.)
SRV - (IDriverT) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe (Macrovision Corporation)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - (AvgTdiA) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgtdia.sys (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (AvgMfx64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgmfx64.sys (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (AVGIDSErHrw7a) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\AVGIDSwa.sys (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
DRV:*64bit:* - (AvgRkx64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgrkx64.sys (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (AvgLdx64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgldx64.sys (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Avgfwfd) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgfwd6a.sys (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswTdi) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswTdi.sys (ALWIL Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswSP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys (ALWIL Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswRdr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRdr.sys (ALWIL Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswMonFlt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys (ALWIL Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswFsBlk) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys (ALWIL Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (KSecPkg) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ksecpkg.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (tmxpflt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmxpflt.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (tmpreflt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmpreflt.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (vsapint) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vsapint.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (sdbus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sdbus.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (LMIRfsClientNP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\LMIRfsClientNP.dll (LogMeIn, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (fvevol) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fvevol.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (athr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\athrx.sys (Atheros Communications, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (fssfltr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fssfltr.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (tmwfp) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmwfp.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (tmtdi) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmtdi.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (tmlwf) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmlwf.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (STHDA) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stwrt64.sys (IDT, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SynTP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SynTP.sys (Synaptics Incorporated)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdxata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsbs) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys (AMD Technologies Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (LSI_SAS2) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys (LSI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (hwpolicy) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hwpolicy.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (FsDepends) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fsdepends.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (HpSAMD) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys (Hewlett-Packard Company)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WIMMount) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\wimmount.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (vhdmp) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vhdmp.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (vdrvroot) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vdrvroot.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (stexstor) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys (Promise Technology)
DRV:*64bit:* - (rdyboost) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\rdyboost.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (pcw) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\pcw.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (CNG) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\cng.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (rdpbus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\rdpbus.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RDPREFMP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\RDPREFMP.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RasAgileVpn) WAN Miniport (IKEv2) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\agilevpn.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WfpLwf) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\wfplwf.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (NdisCap) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ndiscap.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (vwififlt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vwififlt.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (vwifibus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vwifibus.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (1394ohci) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\1394ohci.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (HdAudAddService) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HdAudio.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (usbvideo) USB Video Device (WDM) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\usbvideo.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (UmPass) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\umpass.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (usbaudio) USB Audio Driver (WDM) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WinUsb) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\winusb.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (mshidkmdf) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WudfPf) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WUDFPf.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (MTConfig) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\MTConfig.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (CompositeBus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\CompositeBus.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Beep) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\beep.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (AppID) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\appid.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (scfilter) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\scfilter.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (discache) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\discache.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (HidBatt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hidbatt.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (CmBatt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\CmBatt.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (AcpiPmi) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\acpipmi.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (AmdPPM) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdppm.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (atikmdag) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\atikmdag.sys (ATI Technologies Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RSUSBSTOR) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\RtsUStor.sys (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SrvHsfV92) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\VSTDPV6.SYS (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SrvHsfWinac) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\VSTCNXT6.SYS (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SrvHsfHDA) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\VSTAZL6.SYS (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (igfx) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\igdkmd64.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (yukonw7) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\yk62x64.sys (Marvell)
DRV:*64bit:* - (netw5v64) Intel(R) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\netw5v64.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ebdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (b06bdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (b57nd60a) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57nd60a.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (hcw85cir) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hcw85cir.sys (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RTL8167) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Rt64win7.sys (Realtek )
DRV:*64bit:* - (AtiPcie) AMD PCI Express (3GIO) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\AtiPcie.sys (Advanced Micro Devices Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (HpqKbFiltr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpqKbFiltr.sys (Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (AgereSoftModem) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\agrsm64.sys (LSI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (usbfilter) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\usbfilter.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (LMIRfsDriver) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\LMIRfsDriver.sys (LogMeIn, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (lmimirr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lmimirr.sys (LogMeIn, Inc.)
DRV - (AVGIDSDriverw7a) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Driver\Platform_WIN764\AVGIDSDriver.sys (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
DRV - (AVGIDSFilterw7a) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Driver\Platform_WIN764\AVGIDSFilter.sys (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
DRV - (WIMMount) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\wimmount.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (WinUsb) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winusb.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (NetBIOS) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netbios.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (mpsdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\mpsdrv.mof ()
DRV - (Tcpip) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\tcpip.mof ()
DRV - (LMIInfo) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn\x64\rainfo.sys (LogMeIn, Inc.)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_US&c=94&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_US&c=94&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.intergate.com/startpage/
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.intergate.com/startpage/

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.intergate.com/startpage/
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://login.yahoo.com/config/login_verify2?&.src=ym
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll ()
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\MozillaAddOn3 [2009/08/17 00:03:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{3f963a5b-e555-4543-90e2-c3908898db71}: C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Firefox [2010/06/01 21:01:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\Firefox\[email protected] [2010/05/26 17:26:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Flock 2.5.6\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Flock\components [2010/01/06 16:44:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Flock 2.5.6\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Flock\plugins [2010/04/18 09:07:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6.3\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components [2010/04/08 07:21:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6.3\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2010/04/18 09:07:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/01/18 18:04:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2010/01/06 16:00:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\{a463f10c-3994-11da-9945-000d60ca027b}
[2010/01/18 18:04:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected]
[2010/06/10 09:27:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\[email protected]\extensions
[2010/05/14 12:17:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (FoxTab) -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\[email protected]\extensions\{ef4e370e-d9f0-4e00-b93e-a4f274cfdd5a}
[2010/03/12 11:36:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\[email protected]\extensions\[email protected]
[2010/02/08 18:30:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions

O1 HOSTS File: ([2009/06/10 17:00:26 | 000,000,824 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (AVG Safe Search) - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssiea.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Windows Live Family Safety Browser Helper Class) - {4f3ed5cd-0726-42a9-87f5-d13f3d2976ac} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Family Safety\fssbho.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper) - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg64.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (HP Print Enhancer) - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
O2 - BHO: (RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer) - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Safe Search) - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper) - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Security Toolbar BHO) - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll ()
O2 - BHO: (hpBHO Class) - {ABD3B5E1-B268-407B-A150-2641DAB8D898} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Homepage Protection\HomepageProtection.dll (AOL Products)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Microsoft Live Search Toolbar Helper) - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0560.0\msneshellx.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
O2 - BHO: (HP Smart BHO Class) - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Microsoft Live Search Toolbar) - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0560.0\msneshellx.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll ()
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {604BC32A-9680-40D1-9AC6-E06B23A1BA4C} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll ()
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn\x64\LogMeInSystray.exe (LogMeIn, Inc.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [SysTrayApp] C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe (IDT, Inc.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [UfSeAgnt.exe] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [avast5] C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe (ALWIL Software)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [UCam_Menu] C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\YouCam\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe (CyberLink Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [UpdatePRCShortCut] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Recovery\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe (CyberLink Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe (Yahoo! Inc)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [msnmsgr] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe (Yahoo! Inc)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe (Safer-Networking Ltd.)
O4 - HKCU..\RunOnce: [FlashPlayerUpdate] C:\Windows\SysWow64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_FlashUtil.exe (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\RunOnce: [RegistryBooster] C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\RegistryBooster bleeping computer\launcher.exe (Uniblue Systems Limited)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: WallpaperStyle = 2
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - C:\Windows\SysWow64\GPhotos.scr (Google Inc.)
O9 - Extra Button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 [] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 [] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 [] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 [] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_14-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_14)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0014-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_14-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_14)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_14-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_14)
O16 - DPF: {3860DD98-0549-4D50-AA72-5D17D200EE10} http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/en-us/wlscctrl2.cab (Windows Live OneCare safety scanner control)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_14-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_14)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0014-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_14-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_14)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_14-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_14)
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} https://secure.logmein.com/activex/RACtrl.cab (Performance Viewer Activex Control)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.1
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\avgsecuritytoolbar {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\linkscanner {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgppa.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\livecall {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\ms-help {314111c7-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\ms-itss {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\msnim {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml {03C514A3-1EFB-4856-9F99-10D7BE1653C0} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\avgsecuritytoolbar {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll ()
O18 - Protocol\Handler\linkscanner {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\livecall {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.14.0.8089.0726.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msnim {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.14.0.8089.0726.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml {03C514A3-1EFB-4856-9F99-10D7BE1653C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Mail\mailcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - AppInit_DLLs: (avgrssta.dll) - C:\Windows\SysNative\avgrssta.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O21:*64bit:* - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - CLSID or File not found.
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - CLSID or File not found.
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (pku2u) - C:\Windows\SysNative\pku2u.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (livessp) - C:\Windows\SysNative\livessp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (pku2u) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\pku2u.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (livessp) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\livessp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2008/11/05 13:19:36 | 000,000,052 | RHS- | M] () - F:\autorun.inf -- [ FAT32 ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/08/08 12:53:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] - F:\autorun -- [ FAT32 ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *) - File not found
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*

NetSvcs:*64bit:* Ias - C:\Windows\SysNative\ias [2009/07/13 23:20:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
NetSvcs:*64bit:* Irmon - C:\Windows\SysNative\irmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
NetSvcs:*64bit:* Wmi - C:\Windows\SysNative\wmi.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
NetSvcs:*64bit:* Themes - C:\Windows\SysNative\themeservice.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
NetSvcs:*64bit:* BDESVC - C:\Windows\SysNative\bdesvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
NetSvcs: Ias - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ias.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
NetSvcs: Wmi - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmi.dll (Microsoft Corporation)

CREATERESTOREPOINT
Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2010/06/10 11:14:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\Rushford House
[2010/06/10 08:58:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\Uniblue
[2010/06/10 08:58:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue
[2010/05/30 10:25:14 | 005,037,496 | ---- | C] (Uniblue Systems Ltd ) -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\registrybooster bleeping computer.exe
[2010/05/29 07:53:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\AVG9
[2010/05/27 09:03:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Local\AVG Security Toolbar
[2010/05/26 17:30:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\avg
[2010/05/26 17:27:10 | 000,027,144 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\AVGIDSwa.sys
[2010/05/26 17:27:10 | 000,012,976 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\avgrssta.dll
[2010/05/26 17:27:08 | 000,056,008 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgrkx64.sys
[2010/05/26 17:27:06 | 000,317,520 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgtdia.sys
[2010/05/26 17:27:00 | 000,269,320 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgldx64.sys
[2010/05/26 17:26:58 | 000,035,536 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgmfx64.sys
[2010/05/26 17:26:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Avg
[2010/05/26 17:26:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\AVG Security Toolbar
[2010/05/26 17:24:34 | 000,029,976 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgfwd6a.sys
[2010/05/26 17:23:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG
[2010/05/26 17:22:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\avg9
[2010/05/26 14:31:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2010/05/26 14:31:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2010/05/20 18:13:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\UltraVNC
[2010/05/20 17:46:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\UltraVNC
[2010/05/18 19:37:34 | 000,203,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\richtx32.ocx
[2010/05/18 19:37:34 | 000,132,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msinet.ocx
[2010/05/18 19:37:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\SmartScan
[2010/05/18 16:43:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\rei
[2010/05/18 16:12:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Reimage
[2010/05/17 15:27:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\VisiPics
[2010/05/16 20:42:07 | 000,109,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sdbus.sys
[2010/05/11 10:02:08 | 000,352,513 | ---- | C] (Avira GmbH) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\savapi3.dll
[2010/05/08 10:09:05 | 001,446,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\lsasrv.dll
[2010/05/08 10:09:05 | 000,153,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ksecpkg.sys
[2010/05/08 10:07:48 | 000,223,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fvevol.sys
[2010/04/18 10:16:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Documents\Yahoo Im's
[2010/04/18 08:44:07 | 005,509,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ntoskrnl.exe
[2010/04/18 08:44:06 | 003,899,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
[2010/04/18 08:44:05 | 003,954,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2010/04/18 08:43:46 | 000,220,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wintrust.dll
[2010/04/18 08:43:46 | 000,172,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wintrust.dll
[2010/04/18 08:43:40 | 000,612,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\vbscript.dll
[2010/04/18 08:43:40 | 000,427,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vbscript.dll
[2010/04/18 08:43:38 | 000,139,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\cabview.dll
[2010/04/18 08:43:38 | 000,132,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\cabview.dll
[2010/04/18 06:21:10 | 002,007,056 | ---- | C] (Trend Micro Inc.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vsapint.sys
[2010/04/18 06:21:10 | 000,265,744 | ---- | C] (Trend Micro Inc.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmxpflt.sys
[2010/04/18 06:21:10 | 000,042,000 | ---- | C] (Trend Micro Inc.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmpreflt.sys

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2010/06/11 14:01:38 | 000,000,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\tmvsthfud.bin
[2010/06/11 14:01:33 | 002,883,584 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\ntuser.dat
[2010/06/11 14:01:16 | 000,000,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\tmvsthfss.bin
[2010/06/11 13:08:00 | 000,000,906 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2010/06/11 12:23:10 | 000,000,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Google Software Updater.job
[2010/06/11 06:53:18 | 060,940,122 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Avg\incavi.avm
[2010/06/11 03:08:00 | 000,000,902 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2010/06/10 10:20:33 | 000,066,106 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\GMER results.JPG
[2010/06/10 10:14:57 | 000,052,869 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\Gmer.JPG
[2010/06/10 09:35:20 | 000,130,207 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\latest_scan_results bleeping computer 6-10-10 #2.html
[2010/06/10 09:24:44 | 000,023,024 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2010/06/10 09:24:44 | 000,023,024 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2010/06/10 09:22:30 | 000,594,556 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Avg\iavifw.avm
[2010/06/10 09:17:28 | 000,000,315 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\hpqp.ini
[2010/06/10 09:16:55 | 000,196,608 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\Ikeext.etl
[2010/06/10 09:16:28 | 000,000,006 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SA.DAT
[2010/06/10 09:16:11 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2010/06/10 09:16:08 | 2211,602,432 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2010/06/10 09:04:52 | 000,129,657 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\latest_scan_results fr bleeping computer 6-10-10.html
[2010/06/10 08:58:36 | 000,001,174 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\RegistryBooster.lnk
[2010/06/01 21:00:18 | 001,466,744 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Local\IconCache.db
[2010/06/01 20:55:39 | 000,317,520 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgtdia.sys
[2010/06/01 20:55:39 | 000,035,536 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgmfx64.sys
[2010/05/30 10:25:20 | 005,037,496 | ---- | M] (Uniblue Systems Ltd ) -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\registrybooster bleeping computer.exe
[2010/05/29 07:59:01 | 000,000,354 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\HPCeeScheduleForMobile Mom.job
[2010/05/29 07:56:13 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\config.nt
[2010/05/26 18:01:31 | 000,000,020 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\SYSTEM
[2010/05/26 17:27:11 | 000,012,976 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\avgrssta.dll
[2010/05/26 17:27:11 | 000,001,854 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 9.0.lnk
[2010/05/26 17:27:10 | 000,027,144 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\AVGIDSwa.sys
[2010/05/26 17:27:09 | 000,056,008 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgrkx64.sys
[2010/05/26 17:27:01 | 000,269,320 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgldx64.sys
[2010/05/26 17:26:58 | 000,113,461 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Avg\iavichjw.avm
[2010/05/26 17:24:34 | 000,029,976 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgfwd6a.sys
[2010/05/26 14:31:26 | 000,001,258 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2010/05/20 17:46:37 | 000,000,948 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\UltraVNC Viewer.lnk
[2010/05/20 17:46:37 | 000,000,931 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\UltraVNC Server.lnk
[2010/05/18 19:37:41 | 000,000,075 | ---- | M] () -- C:\RunSC.bat
[2010/05/18 19:37:34 | 000,001,982 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\Security Scanner.lnk
[2010/05/18 16:45:24 | 000,000,284 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\reimage.ini
[2010/05/18 16:43:54 | 000,002,062 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\Reimage Repair.lnk
[2010/05/17 08:59:11 | 000,114,717 | ---- | M] (DewaSoft) -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\find key.exe
[2010/05/14 14:43:33 | 000,713,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2010/05/14 14:43:33 | 000,615,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2010/05/14 14:43:33 | 000,103,702 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2010/05/11 10:02:08 | 001,380,403 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avgsdk.dll
[2010/05/11 10:02:08 | 000,352,513 | ---- | M] (Avira GmbH) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\savapi3.dll
[2010/05/08 13:53:21 | 000,012,866 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Documents\paradeofpics details.docx
[2010/05/06 16:59:36 | 000,165,032 | ---- | M] (ALWIL Software) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\aswBoot.exe
[2010/05/06 16:39:27 | 000,051,280 | ---- | M] (ALWIL Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswTdi.sys
[2010/05/06 16:39:06 | 000,121,936 | ---- | M] (ALWIL Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys
[2010/05/06 16:34:30 | 000,028,752 | ---- | M] (ALWIL Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRdr.sys
[2010/05/06 16:34:14 | 000,063,568 | ---- | M] (ALWIL Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
[2010/05/06 16:33:50 | 000,022,096 | ---- | M] (ALWIL Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
[2010/05/06 13:38:52 | 000,005,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\wklnhst.dat
[2010/05/02 09:38:42 | 000,003,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2010/04/29 08:29:27 | 000,125,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Documents\Sexretary facebk 2-21-10.wps
[2010/04/18 09:07:06 | 000,002,014 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Adobe Reader 9.lnk
[2010/04/16 11:24:36 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Msft_User_WpdMtpDr_01_09_00.Wdf
[2010/04/16 10:33:25 | 000,011,126 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Documents\April 15,2010 Dale re outstanding bills 09-10.docx
[2010/04/14 12:47:23 | 000,038,848 | ---- | M] (ALWIL Software) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avastSS.scr

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2010/06/10 10:20:33 | 000,066,106 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\GMER results.JPG
[2010/06/10 10:14:56 | 000,052,869 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\Gmer.JPG
[2010/06/10 09:35:19 | 000,130,207 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\latest_scan_results bleeping computer 6-10-10 #2.html
[2010/06/10 09:04:51 | 000,129,657 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\latest_scan_results fr bleeping computer 6-10-10.html
[2010/06/10 08:58:36 | 000,001,174 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\RegistryBooster.lnk
[2010/05/26 18:01:31 | 000,000,020 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\SYSTEM
[2010/05/26 17:27:11 | 000,001,854 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 9.0.lnk
[2010/05/26 17:26:58 | 000,594,556 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Avg\iavifw.avm
[2010/05/26 17:26:58 | 000,113,461 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Avg\iavichjw.avm
[2010/05/26 17:26:57 | 060,940,122 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Avg\incavi.avm
[2010/05/26 14:31:26 | 000,001,258 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2010/05/20 17:46:37 | 000,000,948 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\UltraVNC Viewer.lnk
[2010/05/20 17:46:37 | 000,000,931 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\UltraVNC Server.lnk
[2010/05/19 19:04:02 | 000,000,354 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\HPCeeScheduleForMobile Mom.job
[2010/05/18 19:37:41 | 000,000,075 | ---- | C] () -- C:\RunSC.bat
[2010/05/18 19:37:34 | 000,001,982 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\Security Scanner.lnk
[2010/05/18 16:44:32 | 000,000,284 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\reimage.ini
[2010/05/18 16:43:54 | 000,002,062 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Desktop\Reimage Repair.lnk
[2010/05/11 10:02:08 | 001,380,403 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avgsdk.dll
[2010/05/08 13:24:13 | 000,012,866 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Documents\paradeofpics details.docx
[2010/04/16 11:24:36 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Msft_User_WpdMtpDr_01_09_00.Wdf
[2010/04/15 08:34:42 | 000,011,126 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Documents\April 15,2010 Dale re outstanding bills 09-10.docx
[2010/01/25 11:58:06 | 000,462,848 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ractrlkeyhook.dll
[2009/10/25 22:27:20 | 000,013,312 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\LPRES.DLL
[2009/07/13 19:42:10 | 000,064,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BWContextHandler.dll
[2009/07/13 17:03:59 | 000,364,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msjetoledb40.dll

========== LOP Check ==========

[2010/05/29 07:53:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\AVG9
[2010/01/06 16:00:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\Flock
[2010/02/25 21:50:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\gtk-2.0
[2010/02/11 08:38:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\LimeWire
[2010/01/09 07:59:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\Template
[2009/12/29 23:41:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
[2010/06/10 08:58:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\Uniblue
[2009/12/31 12:40:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Roaming\WildTangent
[2009/07/14 01:08:49 | 000,023,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.exe >

< MD5 for: AGP440.SYS >
[2009/07/13 21:52:21 | 000,061,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=608C14DBA7299D8CB6ED035A68A15799 -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_9e6bb86c3b39a3e9\AGP440.sys
[2009/07/13 21:52:21 | 000,061,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=608C14DBA7299D8CB6ED035A68A15799 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_machine.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_1607dee2d861e021\AGP440.sys

< MD5 for: ATAPI.SYS >
[2009/07/13 21:52:21 | 000,024,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_a69a58a4286f0b22\atapi.sys
[2009/07/13 21:52:21 | 000,024,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_392d19c13b3ad543\atapi.sys

< MD5 for: CNGAUDIT.DLL >
[2009/07/13 21:15:06 | 000,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=50BA656134F78AF64E4DD3C8B6FEFD7E -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cngaudit.dll
[2009/07/13 21:15:06 | 000,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=50BA656134F78AF64E4DD3C8B6FEFD7E -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cngaudit.dll
[2009/07/13 21:15:06 | 000,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=50BA656134F78AF64E4DD3C8B6FEFD7E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cngaudit-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_e83a414890e8132b\cngaudit.dll
[2009/07/13 21:40:20 | 000,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=86FE1B1F8FD42CD0DB641AB1CDB13093 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-cngaudit-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_4458dccc49458461\cngaudit.dll

< MD5 for: EVENTLOG.DLL >
[2007/05/18 00:34:04 | 000,007,216 | ---- | M] () MD5=C2A279A458A06DE2C83D842AA042B5A8 -- C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDirector\EventLog.dll

< MD5 for: IASTORV.SYS >
[2009/07/13 21:48:04 | 000,410,688 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) MD5=D83EFB6FD45DF9D55E9A1AFC63640D50 -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DriverStore\FileRepository\iastorv.inf_amd64_neutral_18cccb83b34e1453\iaStorV.sys
[2009/07/13 21:48:04 | 000,410,688 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) MD5=D83EFB6FD45DF9D55E9A1AFC63640D50 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_iastorv.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_0b06441fa1790136\iaStorV.sys

< MD5 for: NETLOGON.DLL >
[2009/07/13 21:41:52 | 000,692,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=956D030D375F207B22FB111E06EF9C35 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-netlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_59aca8ea51aaeefe\netlogon.dll
[2009/07/13 21:16:02 | 000,563,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=EAA75D9000B71F10EEC04D2AE6C60E81 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netlogon.dll
[2009/07/13 21:16:02 | 000,563,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=EAA75D9000B71F10EEC04D2AE6C60E81 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netlogon.dll
[2009/07/13 21:16:02 | 000,563,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=EAA75D9000B71F10EEC04D2AE6C60E81 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-security-netlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_6401533c860bb0f9\netlogon.dll

< MD5 for: NVRAID.SYS >
[2009/07/13 21:48:27 | 000,149,056 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) MD5=3E38712941E9BB4DDBEE00AFFE3FED3D -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvraid.inf_amd64_neutral_5bde3fe2945bce9e\nvraid.sys
[2009/07/13 21:48:27 | 000,149,056 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) MD5=3E38712941E9BB4DDBEE00AFFE3FED3D -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_nvraid.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_95cfb4ced8afab0e\nvraid.sys

< MD5 for: NVSTOR.SYS >
[2009/07/13 21:45:45 | 000,167,488 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) MD5=477DC4D6DEB99BE37084C9AC6D013DA1 -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvraid.inf_amd64_neutral_5bde3fe2945bce9e\nvstor.sys
[2009/07/13 21:45:45 | 000,167,488 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) MD5=477DC4D6DEB99BE37084C9AC6D013DA1 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_nvraid.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_95cfb4ced8afab0e\nvstor.sys

< MD5 for: SCECLI.DLL >
[2009/07/13 21:16:13 | 000,175,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=26073302DAEA83CC5B944C546D6B47D2 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\scecli.dll
[2009/07/13 21:16:13 | 000,175,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=26073302DAEA83CC5B944C546D6B47D2 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\scecli.dll
[2009/07/13 21:16:13 | 000,175,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=26073302DAEA83CC5B944C546D6B47D2 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-s..urationengineclient_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_9e577e55272d37b4\scecli.dll
[2009/07/13 21:41:53 | 000,232,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=398712DDDAEFB85EDF61DF6A07B65C79 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-s..urationengineclient_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_9402d402f2cc75b9\scecli.dll

< %systemroot%\*. /mp /s >

< %systemroot%\system32\*.dll /lockedfiles >

< %systemroot%\Tasks\*.job /lockedfiles >

< %systemroot%\system32\drivers\*.sys /lockedfiles >

< %systemroot%\System32\config\*.sav >

< %systemroot%\system32\drivers\*.sys /90 >
< End of report >

Extras.txt

OTL Extras logfile created on: 6/11/2010 1:56:41 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.6.0 Folder = C:\Users\Mobile Mom\Downloads
64bit- Home Premium Edition (Version = 6.1.7600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.7600.16385)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 41.00% Memory free
5.00 Gb Paging File | 3.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 60.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 219.48 Gb Total Space | 171.95 Gb Free Space | 78.35% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 13.11 Gb Total Space | 2.17 Gb Free Space | 16.57% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
Drive F: | 931.28 Gb Total Space | 891.64 Gb Free Space | 95.74% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded

Computer Name: MOBILEMOM-PC
Current User Name: Mobile Mom
Logged in as Administrator.

Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
Output = Minimal

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.html [@ = FirefoxHTML] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %* File not found
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %* File not found
comfile [open] -- "%1" %* File not found
exefile [open] -- "%1" %* File not found
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htmlfile [edit] -- "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\msohtmed.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [print] -- "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\msohtmed.exe" /p %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [print] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll",PrintHTML "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %* File not found
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1" File not found
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l (Microsoft Corporation)
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S File not found
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1 File not found
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [OneNote.Open] -- C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONENOTE.EXE "%L" (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htmlfile [edit] -- "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\msohtmed.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [print] -- "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\msohtmed.exe" /p %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [print] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll",PrintHTML "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l (Microsoft Corporation)
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [OneNote.Open] -- C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONENOTE.EXE "%L" (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1
"AutoUpdateDisableNotify" = 1

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = 28 4D B2 76 41 04 CA 01 [binary data]
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

64bit: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{071c9b48-7c32-4621-a0ac-3f809523288f}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F86416014FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 14 (64-bit)
"{6C47240C-016E-03B5-D13E-AECAED09F2E3}" = ATI Catalyst Install Manager
"{718D791F-F4E8-4aa7-98A6-15FDED17BDD0}" = Trend Micro Internet Security
"{90120000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2007
"{90120000-002A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0116-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
"{95120000-00B9-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Application Error Reporting
"{9D2B0322-44AE-460E-9283-4D2D7A9205AE}" = Trend Micro Internet Security
"{ADEB3402-CFBD-00E2-0EE6-F6A3F1AFACF0}" = ccc-utility64
"{B0EFB716-085B-4564-8060-212E41F5CE50}" = Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
"{B6E3757B-5E77-3915-866A-CCFC4B8D194C}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x64 8.0.50727.4053
"{F7513E19-6224-485E-988D-9BF45BE64B53}" = Windows Live Family Safety
"LSI Soft Modem" = LSI HDA Modem
"OfficeTrial" = Microsoft Office Home and Student 60 day trial
"SynTPDeinstKey" = Synaptics Pointing Device Driver

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{004B0DCB-4C60-465B-8F01-44B0A4111187}" = SlingPlayer
"{01FB4998-33C4-4431-85ED-079E3EEFE75D}" = CyberLink YouCam
"{09CC0D0E-061D-3C7B-3881-D2EB53A8AAFC}" = CCC Help Polish
"{15BC8CD0-A65B-47D0-A2DD-90A824590FA8}" = Microsoft Works
"{178832DE-9DE0-4C87-9F82-9315A9B03985}" = Windows Live Writer
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{1FBF6C24-C1FD-4101-A42B-0C564F9E8E79}" = CyberLink DVD Suite
"{205C6BDD-7B73-42DE-8505-9A093F35A238}" = Windows Live Upload Tool
"{22B775E7-6C42-4FC5-8E10-9A5E3257BD94}" = MSVCRT
"{254C37AA-6B72-4300-84F6-98A82419187E}" = ActiveCheck component for HP Active Support Library
"{26606D8F-3133-DBE2-8AF5-AB28F300860A}" = CCC Help Chinese Standard
"{266D0EEA-E5A6-4A08-A0EE-5391D4EA44A7}" = Catalyst Control Center - Branding
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216014FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 14
"{287ECFA4-719A-2143-A09B-D6A12DE54E40}" = Acrobat.com
"{293F900D-3743-A8CC-46AD-5AFBFF8E29CF}" = muvee Reveal
"{2D4E1F8A-901B-4BBD-B311-B6E56059066E}" = Microsoft Live Search Toolbar
"{2FDBBCEA-62DB-45F4-B6E5-0E1FB2A1F29D}" = Visual C++ 8.0 Runtime Setup Package (x64)
"{33C17B75-EA9C-0687-9CED-03D92637B042}" = CCC Help Hungarian
"{34D2AB40-150D-475D-AE32-BD23FB5EE355}" = HP Quick Launch Buttons
"{34F93E31-E1A0-421C-8E86-BCF7C4193A91}" = LogMeIn
"{3D5044A5-97B8-45C0-B956-BB2376569188}" = Windows Live Movie Maker
"{3FBDB7B8-7472-E895-2E5D-99D190B2D1B6}" = Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
"{40BF1E83-20EB-11D8-97C5-0009C5020658}" = Power2Go
"{44B2A0AB-412E-4F8C-B058-D1E8AECCDFF5}" = PowerRecover
"{45D707E9-F3C4-11D9-A373-0050BAE317E1}" = HP DVD Play 3.7
"{49A143E9-4A6A-43E7-86B1-388194C79248}" = HP Smart Web Printing
"{4F46FDB9-B906-47BF-B3D5-C62E01B3C5EE}" = HP Support Assistant
"{5271C0D4-24E4-4C3D-A782-C012033FD3CF}" = AMD USB Filter Driver
"{546937C5-0529-333E-0D5E-FE3C53108806}" = CCC Help Japanese
"{54CC7901-804D-4155-B353-21F0CC9112AB}" = HP Wireless Assistant
"{55C70B62-5EF1-D527-7CAB-E50D8B3B4990}" = Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full New
"{577ED77E-25D9-1A76-4EF0-773B9C173758}" = CCC Help Portuguese
"{5B295588-59C1-4386-9F85-BB4BEDCB0D22}" = HP Customer Experience Enhancements
"{5DB4EA68-A509-D408-585C-C9D045FADF72}" = Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Vista
"{6412CECE-8172-4BE5-935B-6CECACD2CA87}" = Windows Live Mail
"{669D4A35-146B-4314-89F1-1AC3D7B88367}" = HPAsset component for HP Active Support Library
"{69FDFBB6-351D-4B8C-89D8-867DC9D0A2A4}" = Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
"{6D335F78-1F4F-7826-56DD-4F350EA6EADD}" = CCC Help Greek
"{6EF04EAE-0354-9919-E757-F1203E6F422B}" = CCC Help Italian
"{7028B245-30A2-BD8C-31B9-6008216FBDC2}" = CCC Help French
"{770657D0-A123-3C07-8E44-1C83EC895118}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
"{779D3256-84D0-936F-18F9-A154DC85B4B4}" = Catalyst Control Center Localization All
"{7B798B31-2F33-4DC8-BDA4-D36488E86636}" = Slingbox - Watch Your TV Anywhere
"{7F4DA5B8-6884-47F2-AEBA-D9111E420C63}" = CCC Help Danish
"{7F9A8D27-A1B9-164F-FCB1-0B64C88629CF}" = CCC Help Norwegian
"{803263F7-8CAC-DC6D-3288-8128865A7472}" = CCC Help German
"{81128EE8-8EAD-4DB0-85C6-17C2CE50FF71}" = Windows Live Essentials
"{82EF29B1-9B60-4142-A155-0599216DD053}" = LightScribe System Software
"{837b34e3-7c30-493c-8f6a-2b0f04e2912c}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{84EBDF39-4B33-49D7-A0BD-EB6E2C4E81C1}" = Windows Live Sync
"{8833FFB6-5B0C-4764-81AA-06DFEED9A476}" = Realtek 8136 8168 8169 Ethernet Driver
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{8CC47AA0-5774-61FC-6A59-7E1C936DB753}" = ccc-core-static
"{90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
"{90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{ABDDE972-355B-4AF1-89A8-DA50B7B5C045}" = Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
"{90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{F580DDD5-8D37-4998-968E-EBB76BB86787}" = Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
"{90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{187308AB-5FA7-4F14-9AB9-D290383A10D9}" = Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-0020-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
"{90120000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{E64BA721-2310-4B55-BE5A-2925F9706192}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-002A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{DE5A002D-8122-4278-A7EE-3121E7EA254E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
"{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{DE5A002D-8122-4278-A7EE-3121E7EA254E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{DE5A002D-8122-4278-A7EE-3121E7EA254E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-0116-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{DE5A002D-8122-4278-A7EE-3121E7EA254E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
"{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{0B36C6D6-F5D8-4EAF-BF94-4376A230AD5B}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{3D019598-7B59-447A-80AE-815B703B84FF}" = Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
"{95120000-00AF-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
"{96AE7E41-E34E-47D0-AC07-1091A8127911}" = Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
"{9A28867B-109A-5BBF-85C0-FC1BAA98CA1C}" = CCC Help Russian
"{9D3318E1-5A9F-4A95-A7A1-7E045403AE34}" = HP User Guides 0148
"{A2BCA9F1-566C-4805-97D1-7FDC93386723}" = Adobe AIR
"{A85FD55B-891B-4314-97A5-EA96C0BD80B5}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{A8BCC9E4-9036-3029-F2BC-AA73A62DA73D}" = CCC Help Turkish
"{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}" = Google Update Helper
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-FFFF-7B44-A91000000001}" = Adobe Reader 9.3.2 MUI
"{AE3CF174-872C-46C6-B9F6-C0593F3BC7B8}" = Microsoft Office Live Add-in 1.4
"{B4092C6D-E886-4CB2-BA68-FE5A88D31DE6}_is1" = Spybot - Search & Destroy
"{B53E61D7-7C80-40DF-82D2-CF5390D6D20A}" = HP Advisor
"{B5C746E6-D961-445C-3768-5B6FAF6A1A31}" = CCC Help Spanish
"{C0769946-2CF1-9E8D-009B-5C413B3F01D1}" = CCC Help Czech
"{C3A32068-8AB1-4327-BB16-BED9C6219DC7}" = Atheros Driver Installation Program
"{C4F7EEE5-3D99-8552-7483-B2F412838B2A}" = Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common
"{C57BCDE1-7CB9-467D-B3BA-7E119916CDC1}" = Activate Norton Online Backup
"{C59C179C-668D-49A9-B6EA-0121CCFC1243}" = LabelPrint
"{C8E95BF5-C07F-4D98-BB42-F58FC98BC03E}" = Google Apps
"{CB099890-1D5F-11D5-9EA9-0050BAE317E1}" = PowerDirector
"{D46D081B-F60E-467E-A7C4-117B70D76731}" = HP Update
"{D4C41D27-A2D5-94C6-1D08-3D470A12EAF0}" = CCC Help Swedish
"{D6C75F0B-3BC1-4FC9-B8C5-3F7E8ED059CA}" = Windows Live Photo Gallery
"{D9D6A848-1BFD-592B-5F9D-0BA8692FDF0B}" = CCC Help Finnish
"{DCD91C2F-3A86-B328-59A0-5EED6190D983}" = Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full Existing
"{DF802C05-4660-418c-970C-B988ADB1D316}" = Microsoft Live Search Toolbar
"{E2DFE069-083E-4631-9B6C-43C48E991DE5}" = Junk Mail filter update
"{E3A5A8AB-58F6-45FF-AFCB-C9AE18C05001}" = IDT Audio
"{E5F5CAA5-84ED-DE41-40D0-8926FE7E5F4D}" = Catalyst Control Center Graphics Light
"{E63E34A7-E552-412B-9E40-FD6FC5227ABA}_is1" = Uniblue RegistryBooster
"{E6CE345D-BF83-1242-9E4D-3D60A5036D87}" = CCC Help English
"{EC155897-712F-5637-A5DA-6C7CE7CB5521}" = CCC Help Korean
"{ED00D08A-3C5F-488D-93A0-A04F21F23956}" = Windows Live Communications Platform
"{F0580F64-44A1-C607-9364-887912B74F4D}" = CCC Help Thai
"{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
"{F0E12BBA-AD66-4022-A453-A1C8A0C4D570}" = Microsoft Choice Guard
"{F1D7AC58-554A-4A58-B784-B61558B1449A}" = QLBCASL
"{F3B912F5-EB57-45AA-B3D1-EB532BCF6EF8}" = HP Setup
"{F3F9A4E5-CD9F-4657-CF99-5CE3F7729909}" = Catalyst Control Center Core Implementation
"{F5B1D41A-05B9-98E2-C350-E69D4A444CB4}" = CCC Help Chinese Traditional
"{F6BD194C-4190-4D73-B1B1-C48C99921BFE}" = Windows Live Call
"{F7B0939E-58DF-11DF-B3A6-005056806466}" = Google Earth
"{FCF0F615-6E70-B949-028F-88D32C55C2BC}" = CCC Help Dutch
"Adobe AIR" = Adobe AIR
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
"Adobe Flash Player Plugin" = Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
"avast5" = avast! Free Antivirus
"AVG9Uninstall" = AVG 9.0
"Flock (2.5.6)" = Flock (2.5.6)
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome
"Google Updater" = Google Updater
"Homepage Protection" = Homepage Protection
"HOMESTUDENTR" = Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
"HP Smart Web Printing" = HP Smart Web Printing
"InstallShield_{004B0DCB-4C60-465B-8F01-44B0A4111187}" = SlingPlayer
"InstallShield_{01FB4998-33C4-4431-85ED-079E3EEFE75D}" = CyberLink YouCam
"InstallShield_{1FBF6C24-C1FD-4101-A42B-0C564F9E8E79}" = CyberLink DVD Suite
"InstallShield_{40BF1E83-20EB-11D8-97C5-0009C5020658}" = Power2Go
"InstallShield_{C59C179C-668D-49A9-B6EA-0121CCFC1243}" = LabelPrint
"InstallShield_{CB099890-1D5F-11D5-9EA9-0050BAE317E1}" = PowerDirector
"INTERGATE" = INTERGATE
"LimeWire" = LimeWire 5.4.6
"Mozilla Firefox (3.6.3)" = Mozilla Firefox (3.6.3)
"Picasa 3" = Picasa 3
"RealPlayer 12.0" = RealPlayer
"Reimage Repair" = Reimage Repair
"Ultravnc2_is1" = UltraVNC 1.0.8.2
"VisiPics_is1" = VisiPics V1.30
"WildTangent hp Master Uninstall" = HP Games
"Windows Live OneCare safety scanner" = Windows Live OneCare safety scanner
"WinGimp-2.0_is1" = GIMP 2.6.8
"WinLiveSuite_Wave3" = Windows Live Essentials
"Yahoo! Search Defender" = Yahoo! Search Protection

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]

========== Last 10 Event Log Errors ==========

Error reading Event Logs: The Event Service is not operating properly or the Event Logs are corrupt!

< End of report >


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

I appologize...when I tried the link for DDS before, I just typed in the address, and it sent me to the registry booster. I was using a diff PC to check email until I get this figured out. But Clicking on the actual link DID get me to the DDS. Do you want me to try and run that too??


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi

No, OTL gives me what I need, delete the Registry Booster program

I'd Keep Avast over the other programs that you have.

Please do the following

Run *OTL.exe*

Copy/paste the following text written *inside of the code box* into the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box located at the bottom of OTL


```
:OTL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {604BC32A-9680-40D1-9AC6-E06B23A1BA4C} - No CLSID value found.
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [] File not found
O21:64bit: - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - CLSID or File not found.
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - CLSID or File not found.
[2010/05/02 09:38:42 | 000,003,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini

:Commands
[resethosts]
[emptyflash]
[purity]
[emptytemp]
[Reboot]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top
Let the program run unhindered, reboot when it is done
Then post the OTL log

*
NEXT*

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware * 

Double Click *mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
Make sure a *checkmark* is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click *Finish.*
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select* "Perform Quick Scan"*, then click* Scan.*
The scan may take some time to finish, so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Make sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*. <-- very important
When disinfection is completed, a *log* will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart. (See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.

Extra Note:If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts, click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process, if asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. 


*NEXT*

**Vista users - right click on the IE icon and run as administrator

*Run an on-line scan with Kaspersky*

Using Internet Explorer or Firefox, visit *Kaspersky On-line Scanner*

*1.* Click *Accept*, when prompted to download and install the program files and database of malware definitions. 
*2.* To optimize scanning time and produce a more sensible report for review:

Close any open programs
Turn off the real time scanner of any existing antivirus program while performing the online scan
*3.* Click *Run* at the Security prompt. 
The program will then begin downloading and installing and will also update the database. 
Please be patient as this can take several minutes. 

Once the update is complete, click on *My Computer* under the green *Scan* bar to the left to start the scan. 
Once the scan is complete, it will display if your system has been infected. It does not provide an option to clean/disinfect. We only require a report from it. 
Do *NOT* be alarmed by what you see in the report. Many of the finds have likely been quarantined. 
Click *View scan report* at the bottom.










 Click the *Save as Text* button to save the file to your desktop so that you may post it in your next reply


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

This came up on it's own after reboot. Is this the OTL log? On to find malwarebytes.

All processes killed
Error: Unable to interpret <[emptytemp]> in the current context!
Error: Unable to interpret <[Reboot]> in the current context!

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.6.0 log created on 06112010_195707

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Local\Temp\FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt moved successfully.

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

That doesn't appear to have run correctly

can you please copy the text inside the code box, make sure you don't copy the word "code" and make sure you include the colon in front of the word :OTL at the top

then paste it into OTL again, see if it works this time

thanks


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

ok, Here it is. Is this better? I downloaded Malwarebytes, but will wait to hear from you before proceeding.

All processes killed
========== OTL ==========
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{604BC32A-9680-40D1-9AC6-E06B23A1BA4C} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{604BC32A-9680-40D1-9AC6-E06B23A1BA4C}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad\\WebCheck not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad\\WebCheck not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}\ not found.
C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini moved successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: All Users

User: Default

User: Default User

User: LogMeInRemoteUser

User: LogMeInRemoteUser.MobileMom-PC

User: Mobile Mom
->Flash cache emptied: 468 bytes

User: Public

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: LogMeInRemoteUser
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: LogMeInRemoteUser.MobileMom-PC
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Mobile Mom
->Temp folder emptied: 960738 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 53194899 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 14406327 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 45774150 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 6099312 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 (64bit) .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 173459602 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 70029 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 140013046 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 414.00 mb

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.6.0 log created on 06122010_085247

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
C:\Users\Mobile Mom\AppData\Local\Temp\FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt moved successfully.
File move failed. C:\Windows\temp\_avast5_\Webshlock.txt scheduled to be moved on reboot.

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, that's good thanks

Please carry on with the Malwarebytes and Kaspersky scans

thank-you


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

Here is the Malwarebytes report. It doesn't say to restart. It says 'no malicious items detected'. I'm a little leary to continue w/out your ok. I'll download the Kaspersky, but wait for your ok to proceed...just in case 

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.46
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 4191

Windows 6.1.7600
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385

6/12/2010 10:56:12 AM
mbam-log-2010-06-12 (10-56-12).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 143203
Time elapsed: 5 minute(s), 3 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

ok...clicked on the Kaspersky link, but at the end of the advantages section, the 'accept' button is grayed out, and won't let me click on it.


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

looks good

go ahead with the Kaspersky scan,

that can take several hours, so please be patient with it

also advise how your computer is running and if there are any outstanding issues.


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

PS Trend micro and Avast, AVG are all turned off.


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

oh...wait. AVG is still on, but can't figure out how to turn it off.


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

It also says " Please enable browser support for Java and JavaScript." I'm pretty sure I have that on here somewhere, but can't find it to turn it on. Maybe that's the prob?


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

checked in the tools section at top of page, and it has "enable javascript" already checked....


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Try this scanner instead:

Go *here* to run an online scanner from *ESET.*


*Note:* You will need to use *Internet explorer* for this scan
 Turn off the real time scanner of any existing antivirus program while performing the online scan
Tick the box next to *YES, I accept the Terms of Use.*
Click *Start*
When asked, allow the activeX control to install
Click *Start*
Make sure that the option *Remove found threats* is unticked and the *Scan Archives* option is ticked.
Click on Advanced Settings, ensure the options *Scan for potentially unwanted applications*, *Scan for potentially unsafe applications*, and *Enable Anti-Stealth Technology* are ticked.
Click *Scan*
Wait for the scan to finish
Use *notepad* to open the logfile located at C:\Program Files\Eset\Eset Online Scanner\log.txt
Copy and paste that log as a reply to this topic and also let me know how things are now.


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

Doesn't look like my reply's posted. Kaspersky won't let me run it. 'accept' button is grayed out. This is what the system section says:



* OS type: ...
* Browser: ...
* Java vendor: ...
* Java version: ...
* OS architecture: ...
* Java support by the browser: false



Please enable browser support for Java and JavaScript.


I checked in my tools at the top of the screen, and 'enable javascript' is checked. Kasper's help section says it will give a link for java if it's needed, but they didn't give one. I think I have it, but when i click on the program from program menu, a black DOS type screen flashes up, and goes off. don't want to download from unsafe site, so will wait for further instructions. btw, running win 7.

I soooo appreciate your patience w me!


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

I posted above to try a different scanner

give ESET a try


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

So far, so good.ESET scan is running, meanwhile my grass is growing. So guess I'll let it run while mow. Whew! I'm breakin a sweat before I even get out there!


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok. I don't see it (the trojen I was concerned about which I have forgotten it's name by now....) on the ESET log, but apparently AVG was running, and it found a different one. I'll try to atttach both. Ohhh nevermind, won't attach the AVG one due to warning on the upload page, but... It says it found 'Trojen horse BackDoor.Hupigon5.AZCX. Ironically looks like it came from dial-up connection I rarely use. I am leaving them alone, until you tell me what to do. I assume i should let AVG move the torjen to tha vault. Good Grief, gues I'm getting tired. I don't see on this page where the ESET log loaded, so I'll try to send it anyway, and ifit doesn't come up I'll copy and paste.


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi those items don't need to be deleted

how is the computer running?

Are there any outstanding issues?


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

NO. It seems to be running ok, except for that mysterious Trojan we started with.I only found it b/c I was concerned about keyloggers...and the drama began... Should I let AVG send what it found to the vault? I assume?


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

where did it find it

please post the file it identified:

Please run this utility:

Download *TFC* to your *desktop*

Close any open windows.
Double click the *TFC* icon to run the program
TFC *will close all open programs itself* in order to run, 
Click the *Start* button to begin the process. 
Allow *TFC* to run uninterrupted.
The program should not take long to finish it's job
Once its finished it should automatically *reboot your machine,*
if it doesn't, manually reboot to ensure a complete clean
*It's normal after running TFC cleaner that the PC will be slower to boot the first time. *

*
NEXT*









*Your Java is out of date.* Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. *Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.*

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 20* and save it to your desktop.
Scroll down to where it says *JDK 6 Update 20 (JDK or JRE)*
Click the *Download JRE* button to the right
Select the *Windows* platform from the dropdown menu.
Read the License Agreement and then check the box that says: "_I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 6u20 with JavaFX 1 License Agreement_". Click on *Continue.*The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download *Windows Offline Installation* and save the file to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to Start > Control Panel, double-click on *Add or Remove Programs* and remove all older versions of Java.
Check (_highlight_) any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE or Java(TM) 6) in the name.
Click the *Remove* or *Change/Remove* button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on *jre-6u20-windows-i586-p.exe* to install the newest version.

After the install is complete, go into the Control Panel (using Classic View) and double-click the Java Icon. (looks like a coffee cup)
On the General tab, under Temporary Internet Files, click the *Settings* button.
Next, click on the Delete Files button
There are two options in the window to clear the cache - *Leave BOTH Checked*

*Applications and Applets
Trace and Log Files*

Click OK on Delete Temporary Files Window
*Note: This deletes ALL the Downloaded Applications and Applets from the CACHE.*
Click OK to leave the Temporary Files Window
Click OK to leave the Java Control Panel.


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh boy...you know it's bad when you can't get past the "I agree" button...This is what I got...where to go from here? Do I dare click on the SDM and then the JRE? Gettin gun shy here... 

Skip to Content Java

* Java at Sun
* Free and Open Source Java
* Java for your computer
* Download the latest JDK
* Download NetBeans IDE
* Java Developer Tools
* Java Developer Resources
* Java Standard Edition
* Java Enterprise Edition
* Java Micro Edition
* Java Training
* Java Support

Solaris

* Solaris

The free and open Solaris OS.
* Sun Studio

Optimizing compilers and tools for C/C++/Fortran for application development.
* Solaris Developer Resources

Find what you need at the Solaris developers center.
* Solaris Developer Services

Get dedicated Solaris support and more with Sun Developer Services.
* Solaris 10 Applications Library

Third-party applications running on Solaris 10.
* Solaris System Administrator Resources

Get all the Solaris information you need.
* OpenSolaris

The OpenSolaris project is an open source community and a place for collaboration and conversation around OpenSolaris technology.

Communities

* Sun Blogs
* Sun Forums
* Sun Wikis
* Channel Sun

My SDN Account Join SDN
Sun Microsystems Home Page Sun Developer Network
SDN Home > Download Center >


Download Java SE Runtime Environment 6u20 for Windows x64, Multi-language

Download Information and Files
Get the latest Java Runtime Environment to use Sun Download Manager

Internet Explorer Users: Check the top of this page for a "Java(TM) Web Start ActiveX Control" message in the information bar. If it appears, click it to finish detecting your Java version.

We were unable to detect a recent version of Java Runtime Environment (JRE) on your system. With the latest JRE, you can automatically download, install, and run Sun Download Manager (SDM) directly from this page. We highly recommend SDM to easily manage your downloads (pause, resume, restart, verify, and more). Visit java.com for the latest JRE.

There is more information on the available files for download on the Supported System Configurations page.


Instructions: Select the files you want, then click the "Download Selected with Sun Download Manager" (SDM) button below to automatically install and use SDM (learn more). Alternately, click directly on file names to download with your browser. (Use of SDM is recommended but not required.)
Your download should start automatically.
If not, click the file link below.

Sun Download Manager(SDM) installation should begin automatically.
Once it is running, click Start to download the product.
If your system does not support SDM, click the file link below to download.
(For help with SDM, see SDM Troubleshooting.)

Available Files Select All File Description and Name Size
Java SE Runtime Environment 6u20
jre-6u20-windows-x64.exe 15.66 MB

To download with Sun Download Manager (SDM), click this button and open the Java Web Start JNLP file (for ex., "123456789-integrated.jnlp").

Use of SDM is optional. If you prefer to download the file directly, simply click the file name.
Easily manage your downloads (pause, resume, restart, verify). Learn more

Notes:

* For download problems or questions, please see the Download Center FAQ.
* If you logged in first, you can complete this download any time in the next 30 days. Just visit your Download History.
* For Customer Service, contact Download Center Customer Service.




GlassFish AppServer - Get it Now
Download Netbeans

Getting Started?
New to Java Center
New to Solaris Center
Sun Studio

Download Resources
FAQs
Download History
Sun Download Manager
Download Center Customer Service
Related Resources
Java.sun.com
Solaris Developer Center
JavaFX
Web Developer Resource Center
Developer Services
JavaOne Online
Sun Student Developer Program
SunSolve
Sun Microsystems Press
Sun Partner Advantage Program for ISVs

Communities:
OpenJDK
Mobile & Embedded
GlassFish
NetBeans
java.net
Java Community Process
SDN Share



* News Center
o Global Events
o eNewsletter Subscriptions
o Sun Feeds
* About Sun
o Our Company
o Sun Customers
o Investor Relations
o Corporate Responsibility
o Executive Perspectives
o Sun Labs
o Sun Open Work
o Sun Wear
o Employment
* Contact Sun
o Find a Partner
o Become a Partner
o Sales
o Call Me Now
o Chat Now
o Inquiries and Feedback
* Terms of Use
o Trademarks
* Privacy
* Site Map
* © 2010, Oracle Corporation and/or its affiliates


Please click here to give us feedback.Comments?


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

Nothing says "offline installation". Can I just mail this PC to you? lol jk...I think.


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi

download the one at the top of the list from this link

http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

ok, done. finally. But the Registry booster is still on my desktop. Is it still installed? does not show up in add/remove programs. Ran Avast on the suspected folder, and now come up w this...all new stuff. It won't let me copy, so I'll trly to type in as best i can:

Several users\avg9 etc...(which we already knew...)
and a
C:\Users\*********\downloads\nn_rub_w01_Americas-Euro1_NB.exe (straight line)>util\common\hpzgh (stright line)12.exe... with a "high threat" attached.

But I do not see the Trojan I saw before. I assume (could I be asking for trouble here...by "assuming?")...the conflict is between the diff antivirus programs running? On the other hand, AVG picks up waht AVAST doesn't, and AVAST grabs what AVG and Trend micro miss. HOw on earth is anyone to know which way to go?

Are we done yet?


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh, and should I let AVAST move AVG's stuff to the chest? Or leave alone until I can delete AVG?


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

I suggest you uninstall AVG

Use the removal tool

right click and delete that registry booster

http://www.avg.com/filedir/util/avg_arm_sup_____.dir/avgremover.exe

you are getting conflicts as you have more than one AV installed. It always causes issues.


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

what about the last one? It ends w Malwar...I assume to leave it alone as well. does Malwarebytes conflict w AVASt?...On my way to delete AVG and Trendmicro


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

Is it ok to close out AVAST scan results w/out doing anything? so I can move on?


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

clicked on AVGremover, got a screen flsh, and nothing elst happened. Did it work?


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Keep MalwareBytes and Avast

they are fine together.

Avast is an antivirus

Malwarebytes is an antimalware program

Please run the TFC program again

then run the OTL program

post the log

once I check you are clean, then we can clean up the tools


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

I was finally able to remove AVG via control panel...I think. Now...? Is the Trojan AVG found, that I moved to the vault actually gone? since I have uninstalled the program? Am I safe yet? How do I prevent this in the future? How do I know, that I know...that I am infection free...from keyloggers,trojans, and all the other creepy crawlies out there?


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

run the TFC program again, then post a fresh OTL log

If that's clear then we can clean up out tools

how is the computer running.

Give it a defrag as well

Download and run *Auslogics Disc Defragmenter *


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok. Ran OTL...Only scan, no fixes...(just to make sure i'm doing it right)TFC came up w 9.0mb to be cleaned, but as you know, I can't capture that screen or logs.so re-booted as comanded.


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi

I can delete the leftovers from trendmicro and AVG that are left in the log:

there's no more malware,

things look good,

so we can now clean up our tools

please do the following:

Run *OTL.exe*

Copy/paste the following text written *inside of the code box* into the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box located at the bottom of OTL


```
:OTL
SRV:[b]64bit:[/b] - (SfCtlCom) -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
SRV:[b]64bit:[/b] - (TMBMServer) -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
SRV:[b]64bit:[/b] - (TmProxy) -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
SRV:[b]64bit:[/b] - (TmPfw) -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmPfw.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:[b]64bit:[/b] - (tmxpflt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmxpflt.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:[b]64bit:[/b] - (tmpreflt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmpreflt.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:[b]64bit:[/b] - (vsapint) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vsapint.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:[b]64bit:[/b] - (tmwfp) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmwfp.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:[b]64bit:[/b] - (tmtdi) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmtdi.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:[b]64bit:[/b] - (tmlwf) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmlwf.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
O2:[b]64bit:[/b] - BHO: (AVG Safe Search) - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssiea.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (AVG Safe Search) - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - No CLSID value found.
O4:[b]64bit:[/b] - HKLM..\Run: [UfSeAgnt.exe] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
O21:[b]64bit:[/b] - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - CLSID or File not found.
[2010/05/26 17:30:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\avg
[2010/05/26 17:23:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG
[2010/05/26 17:22:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\avg9
[2010/06/13 01:12:35 | 000,000,003 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\tmvsthfud.bin
[2010/06/13 01:12:29 | 000,000,003 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\tmvsthfss.bin

:Commands
[resethosts]
[emptyflash]
[purity]
[emptytemp]
[Reboot]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top
Let the program run unhindered, reboot when it is done
Then post the OTL log

*
NEXT*

Once that is done,

please do the following:

Clean up with *OTL:*

Double-click *OTL.exe* to start the program.
Close all other programs apart from OTL as this step will require a reboot
On the OTL main screen, press the *CLEANUP* button
Say *Yes* to the prompt and then allow the program to reboot your computer.

If any logs remain on your desktop > right click and delete them.

*NEXT:*

Now we need to create a new clean *SYSTEM RESTORE* point.


press the *Win key* on the keyboard, type**Restore**then press *enter* to get to the *System Restore* section.
Click *"Create a restore point"* Click on the *"Create"* button to create a new restore point. You may be prompted for permission to continue - ALLOW it to continue. You'll be prompted for a name, and you might want to give it a useful name that you'll be able to easily identify later.
Click the *Create* button, and then the system will create the restore point.
When it's all finished, you'll get a message saying it's *completed successfully.*
*You will now have a new restore point*

*Then remove all previous Restore Points*

Click *Win key* on the keyboard, type *cleanmgr* to access the *disk cleanup*
choose *all files on the computer,* then choose the *C: drive*, press *OK* Disk cleanup calculates the files, this takes a few minutes > another menu will pop up.
At the top, click on the *More Options tab*, under *System Restore and Shadow Copies group*, 
Click the *Clean up button,*
Vista will ask you if youre sure, click on the *Delete* button, click *OK* > *Delete Files*

*NEXT*

Below I have included a number of recommendations for how to protect your computer against malware infections.


It is good security practice to change your passwords to all your online accounts on a fairly regular basis, this is especially true after an infection. Refer to this Microsoft article *
Strong passwords: How to create and use them* Then consider a *password keeper,* to keep all your passwords safe.

Keep Windows updated by regularly checking their website at :
http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
This will ensure your computer has always the latest security updates available installed on your computer.

*Make Internet Explorer more secure*
Click *Start* > *Run*
Type *Inetcpl.cpl* & click *OK*
Click on the *Security* tab
Click *Reset all zones to default level*
Make sure the *Internet Zone* is selected & Click *Custom level*
In the ActiveX section, set the first two options ("Download signed and unsigned ActiveX controls) to "Prompt", and ("Initialize and Script ActiveX controls not marked as safe") to "Disable".
Next Click *OK*, then *Apply* button and then *OK* to exit the Internet Properties page.

*WOT*, Web of Trust, warns you about risky websites that try to scam visitors, deliver malware or send spam. Protect your computer against online threats by using WOT as your front-line layer of protection when browsing or searching in unfamiliar territory. WOT's color-coded icons show you ratings for 21 million websites, helping you avoid the dangerous sites:
*Green* to go 
*Yellow* for caution 
*Red* to stop
 WOT has an addon available for both Firefox and IE

*Keep a backup of your important files* - Now, more than ever, it's especially important to protect your digital files and memories. This article is full of good information on alternatives for home backup solutions.

*ERUNT* (Emergency Recovery Utility NT) allows you to keep a complete backup of your registry and restore it when needed. The standard registry backup options that come with Windows back up most of the registry but not all of it. ERUNT however creates a complete backup set, including the Security hive and user related sections. ERUNT is easy to use and since it creates a full backup, there are no options or choices other than to select the location of the backup files. The backup set includes a small executable that will launch the registry restore if needed.

In light of your recent issue, I'm sure you'd like to avoid any future infections. Please take a look at these well written articles:
*Think Prevention.*
*PC Safety and Security--What Do I Need?.*

***Be very wary with any security software that is advertised in popups or in other ways. They are not only usually of no use, but often have malware in them. *

Thank you for your patience, and performing all of the procedures requested.

Please respond one last time so we can consider the thread resolved and close it, thank-you.


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm not going to lose any data, software programs, or precious pics, am I?


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

from what?


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

from doing all of this.


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm sorry, I don't understand?

doing what?


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm not reformatting, correct? I'm just fixing the trojan problem, and all of my files, pictures, software programs, that kind of stuff will still be on the machine and useable?


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

If you wish to reformat, that is entirely your decision if you wish to do that.

If you have your important data backed up to an external drive, then it shouldn't be too difficult for you to do.

I don't think that will be necessary though at this point, I don't see any more malware in your logs.


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

Whew! NO, I do not want to reformat! Thank you! I have tried to run the above fix on OTL, and twice now it has stopped responding. do I need to download another one? Or just restart. This is what it said the second time I tried it.

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
File move failed. C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe scheduled to be moved on reboot.

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

This is what it says now

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
File move failed. C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe scheduled to be moved on reboot.
File move failed. C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe scheduled to be moved on reboot.
File move failed. C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmPfw.exe scheduled to be moved on reboot.

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

good, that is just to remove the leftovers from your uninstall of Trend Micro and AVG, the rest is to clean up the tools we have used and to give you a couple of recommendations to try, to help keep your computer more secure

you should be OK now


but are you still having problems?


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

The only thing that has cropped up is that the OTL stops responding when I click 'run fix'. have I wore it out? Will a restart do the trick? Or do I need to download it again?


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

once the fix has run once, no need to do it again, a script has to be inserted into the window, which is what I give you, it's just a diagnostic tool with script ability, it's not something for you to keep and use, it's a specialized tool, hence the instructions to clean up


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

ok. Whoo HOOO! It worked today! Am I done yet? lol

Did you see any keyloggers or that type of program anywhere in all that mess? Was the main problem just malware? And of course the known Trojan?

I'll begin working on your suggestions to hopefully keep it safe and clean. God knows I don't want to go through this again! 

My external hard drive was hooked up this whole time, can I assume it was cleaned out too? Except...it didn't go through the cleanmgr, neither did the recovery partition. I guess I should run that again clicking on those two things?

Guess I'm not done after all.


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

No keyloggers, just minor malware on your machine, but mostly conflicts from having too many security programs running.

you should be fine, the recovery partition shouldn't be affected at all.

Run ESET again and make sure you include your external drive.


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

Here are the ESET results. I don't dare do anything until you tell me to. It found another trojan.

Also...You said I need to remove the OTL, which I did, what about the TFC? I know you can't tell, but I don't know what I'm doing anyway, or what to do with it.  I'm thinking I don't need it?


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

Keep TFC, it is a good program to have to clean out all your temporary files,

run it every so often.

One of the files found by ESET is in the firefox cache, running TFC will empty that cache.

The other files are in your WildTangent program, that has adware bundled with it. Not necessarily a malware infection, but if you don't want it on your machine, then uninstall Wild Tangent. (personally I wouldn't have Wild Tangent on my machine, but some people enjoy the games, so it is up to you)

The other detection is just identifying the malware removal tool SmitRem. You don't need that tool so you can delete it.


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok. So I'm not going to let ESET remove what it found. I can just delete the SmitRem and I'm good to go?


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes

run TFC, to remove firefox cache

delete smitrem

and uninstall Wild Tangent if you want to, then you should be good to go


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

ok...Ran TFC, decided to keep wild tangent for our 'lego games' (I think that's what its for) and can't find smitrem in add/remove programs to delete.


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

It wont be in add remove programs

Navigate to the file where it is located > right click and delete it.

F:\My Documents\Fay\New Folder\smitRem\Process.exe


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

got it! Thank you _so much_ for all of your trouble! I owe you dinner!

The computer is running a lot faster now. And certainly "feels" safer too. You have been a huge help. I sincerely appreciate your patience, time and extreme effort to guide me through this impossible maze.

Have an absolutely great day!


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

you are welsome

stay safe

~CB


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm sure gonna try!

PS But don't be surprised if you hear from me again sometime....

Thanks again.

Oh...if I run into this again, will I be able to find this post, and do some of this on my own? Until I run into a snag...that is...? Naaa...nevermind, probably not a good idea. Just wondering though.


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi

It's actually better if you don't do a thing on your own as it's better for us to see the full extent of an infection on a machine.

the best thing to do if you suspect you are infected is to disconnect the machine from the internet, connect only to post or download tools. (unless you don't have access to another machine where you can read the thread of course)

Download and run the diagnostic programs I first linked you to DDS and GMER and post those logs, that will give a helper a good insight as to any infection on your machine:


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

How would I connect only to post or download tools? Do you mean to open only those things in the browser?


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

yes,

don't surf with an infected PC


----------



## mommy2too (Jun 1, 2004)

Whew, I think I can handle that one.

Thanks again!


----------



## CatByte (Feb 24, 2009)

you are welcome

stay safe

~CB


----------

